# Tales of The Spa: Courtney - by Matt L.(~BBW(Mult), Imagery, Revenge, Romance. ~SWG )



## Observer (Aug 25, 2009)

_~BBW (Multiple), Imagery, Revenge, Romance ~SWG_ &#8211; An envious mother and annoyed maid conspire to expand a spoiled and unhappy daughter.

*Tales of The Spa: Courtney
by Matt L. and Observer ​*
*Part One &#8211; Skullduggery *

“Had it not been for me, she’d be a pudgy office tech”, Sonia Cranston unemotionally stated while working her abs in her home gym.

Her housekeeper, Lucy Taragata, simply nodded, her puzzled expression exaggerated. She had just informed Sonia that her daughter had not yet arisen at 7:00 am.

Sonia swiped the chilled bottle water from Lucy’s grip and boldly faced the full length mirror.

“Not too bad for a 39-year old!”, Sonia announced before enjoying a quick sip and tapping her flat tummy.

Sonia’s wavy, black mane glided over her chiseled cheeks, “I had Courtney when I was eighteen and I’ve never looked better.”

A single mom from a backwoods community, Sonia had quit her low paying gig as a hair stylist and bought a one way ticket to Manhattan and never looked back. Between a steady stream of ten cent jobs and night school, Sonia sprinted up the social ladder, manufacturing a reputation of shrewdness and audacity.

Ill tempered and persistent, Sonia usually received whatever she wanted, no matter who was in her way. Sultry in appearance, her silky black hair, dynamic features and svelte figure prompted her to model professionally. This endeavor financed her career at a major university. Smoldering with ambition, Sonia made advantage of her saucy good looks and lucrative business skills, ultimately acquiring a lofty position at Bronte INC, a foremost fashion enterprise ….magazine, dress design, perfume…shoes and even feminine hygiene products.

She had the same life plan in mind for her 21 year old daughter, Courtney, who to her chagrin seemed more naturally prone to the life style that Sonia had forsaken. Sonia felt that she had to monitor her food intake and control her activities every inch of the way, creating a situation where she was now finding herself competing with her own offspring. 

Sonia snatched a towel off the railing and the dabbed the sweat off her face, Lucy enquiring as she watched, “The usual breakfast? Ms. Cranston.

Sonia dropped the towel unto the floor, “Naturally, but first I’m going to shower. I’ll have breakfast on the patio in a half hour.

Lucy nodded, “Yes, Ms. Cranston.”

Lucy waited until Sonia marched away before picking up the discarded towel. Laundry could wait until later, thus Lucy left the home gym and veered into the kitchen.

Lucinda, habitually called Lucy by Sonia and Courtney, owned a quiet disposition that equaled her pleasant appearance. A chubby young lady on the verge of 175-pounds, Lucy’s soft features were admiringly cute with big brown eyes and burnt blond hair. She was barely a year into Sonia’s employment though seemingly longer. Originally an intern at Bronte, Sonia had taken Lucy under her wing as her personnel assistant with the pledge to support her advancement through the ranks. In truth Lucy was pulled away from her duties and set up as Sonia’s maid.

A while later under the shelter of a broad canopy, Lucy brought Sonia her breakfast. A bowl of fruit with a glass of ice water and coffee. 

Stupendously garbed in a black colored blazer and skirt, the attractive entrepreneur folded her copy of the Wall Street Journal, undemocratically in speech, Sonia inquired, “And where is my daughter?

Lucy timorously hsad replied while pouring the coffee, “Still sleeping, would you like me to summon her?”

Whirling her spoon in the glass goblet, Sonia guided the strawberry slice to her lips, “I would.”

Lucy’s knotty ponytail just about went airborne as she spun around, steadily in her gait, she left the patio to retrieve Sonia’s daughter, Courtney.

Bred in the grandiose environment provided by her successful mother, Courtney was miscast as one groomed to assume a royal birthright. Even her best friends referred to her as a spoiled princess. Lucy’s natural recourse prompted her to softly knock on the door before partially wedging it open. The self-absorbed vixen laid over her mattress, her plausibly athletic figure not quite obscured by her plush sheets.

Lucy soundly alerted Courtney with a roguish cough before announcing, “Pardon me but your mother has sent for you.”

Courtney cracked open an eye, asking in a limp drawl, “What time is it?”

Lucy pulled open the curtains, “Nearly eight, anything special for breakfast?” 

Courtney pushed her disheveled mane away from her face, yawning while contemplating the question. “I could use a few eggs with toast and some bacon?” 

Lucy had heard such requests before. She tilted her head, gesturing with a ridiculous expression.

“I know, Mother wouldn’t approve.” Courtney answered back as she sat on the edge of her bed.

Fruit and ice water, perhaps some decaffeinated coffee?”, Lucy calmly remarked. 

Courtney reluctantly nodded in agreement. 

Courtney Cranston was a stunning young woman, her delicate features framed by her wavy chocolate brown hair and her curvy figure was nearly flawless. A fleeting glimpse in the mirror, Courtney slipped on her robe, “I wish mom wasn’t so strict with my diet.”

Courtney’s eyes fell upon Lucy, her ample body filling out her domestic 
uniform and acrimoniously smiled, “Then again, mother’s always right.” 

Lucy was obligated to pause so Courtney could walk in front of her. Courtney tighten the rope around her narrow waist, “I surmise mother is out on the veranda?” 

Lucy acknowledged the fact. Reaching the glass door, Courtney turned to 

Lucy, “Be quick about my breakfast, I’m famished.”

Lucy dutifully nodded, “Yes”

Lucy was a college educated woman, she realized or at least comprehended Courtney’s strident attitude was to pump up her own self-esteem.

“Be quick about my breakfast”, Lucy repeated softly to herself while preparing Courtney’s morning meal, sarcastically adding, “Does that heifer think I&#8216;m some serf from medieval England?”

Courtney pulled out a chair and sat in a defensive manner, acknowledging her mother with a brittle, “Good morning.”

Courtney silently sat, her lengthy mane hugging her shoulders, displaying her alluring features. Sonia callously gazed upon her daughter while sipping her coffee, “A late night?”

Courtney puffed up her cheeks, exhaling noisily before responding, “So I went clubbing last night, what’s the big deal, weren’t you ever young?”
Sonia folded her hands over the table, elevating her chin, pristine in posture, “When I was your age, I was working two jobs and going to school at night, not gallivanting around town.”

Courtney’s voice cracked, “I strenuously obey your rules and work hard, shouldn’t I be allowed a little fun?”

Sonia sipped her coffee in a refined manner, “I have no qualms whatever so ever in appropriate amusement but staying out to all hours is counter productive to your goals.”

“By the way”, Sonia richly smirked, “Alcohol produces empty calories.”

Sonia’s cheap shot momentarily inflamed Courtney’s insecurity, provoking her to ponder her appearance, “Did mother just imply I’ll get fat?”

Fleetingly in regards to her self-doubts, Courtney intentionally roughed up her mother’s nerves, “Maxwell Dent thinks I look, fab-u-lous.”

Sonia winched an eyebrow, “Since when have you seen Max?”

There was a malicious camber to Courtney’s lips, “Last night, nothing major, just a few drinks.”

This was a bitter pill for Sonia to swallow. Maxwell Dent was a renown author / publisher, traditional in appearance, reeking of cash and Hefner lifestyle. Sonia had dated Maxwell over the course of several months, he had abruptly terminated the relationship for vague reasons. “Really?”

Sonia’s tone lacked emotion, masking her envy and resentment. Max was an experienced lover and knew how to treat a woman like a woman. She wasn’t pleased with being traded in for her daughter. Courtney deliberately exaggerated her smile, “He invited me to his beach house over the weekend.” 

At this point Lucy entered the patio, serving Courtney her breakfast, absorbing the conversation. 

“About time”, Courtney contemptuously chided Lucy, a routine that was becoming common place, “Being prompt is expected, you can always be replaced.”

Lucy’s stone expression remained as she lifted the crystal pitcher and poured Courtney a glass of ice water. Sonia had no misgivings concerning Courtney’s treatment of Lucy, if anything she could care less. Sonia paused before sipping her coffee, “Did Max mention me?”

The buzzing of the doorbell interrupted Courtney’s response, Lucy whirled around, abandoning the conversation to answer the door.

“No mother”, Courtney firmly relinquished the fact, “Max didn’t bring you up at all.”

Sonia nodded, putting on an indifferent face. A scorching moment of silence was broken upon Lucy’s return with a bouquet of roses. It was Sonia who wedged the mightier grin, but Lucy placed the flowers into Courtney’s arms. 

Brushing back her gorgeous mane, Courtney read the card out loud, “Your beauty is only rivaled by your charms , Max.” 

Courtney smiled in victory, “I really made an impression!”

Sonia planted her hands on her lap, instructing Lucy, “Put the flowers in a vase and then go on about your business.”

Courtney rotated her body while handing Lucy the bouquet, “Yes, do that, then start my bath.”

Lucy impassively replied, “As you wish.”

In her excitement, Courtney began to devour her breakfast, Sonia back peddling the token of affection, “And what does your agenda hold for this afternoon?” 

Courtney’s chiseled cheeks inflated whilst lapping up her breakfast, distorting the harmony of her exquisite features, “I need to call Max and thank him” 

Frost dripped from Sonia’s lips, “I meant as in a constructive form. I so hope you don’t bathe and then crawl back into bed. Aren’t you scheduled for a work out session at ten?”

Fervently Courtney shook her head, gulping the water then chirping, “Actually I postponed it until two in the afternoon, I have some shopping to do and afterward lunch at the club.”

Tapping her nails upon the table, Sonia revised her daughter’s jovial mood, “You have an appointment next Friday with Macanudo enterprises, if you want to secure that modeling job, I recommend you to be more diligent and watch that appetite. This is a big time outfit and I had to compromise a few favors in order to see this through to fruition.” 

Courtney suspended her feeding, opening her bathrobe just enough to expose her well developed breasts, “Mother, you’re being overly dramatic. You may have pulled a few strings, but I’m the whole package.”

“Still”, Sonia spoke between sips of coffee, “I believe placing exercise ahesad of lunch and postponing your weekend romp with Max until you have the assignment would be a smart move.”

Courtney’s voice cracked, “What is that supposed to mean? Romp?” 

Folding her hands over the table, Sonia elevated her chin, “By romp I meant exercising your lax of commitment to your modeling career. It would be a boon to work at your figure and keeping the competition at arms length.” 

Courtney squinted at Sonia, “You just despise the idea of Max preferring me to you!”

Sonia sternly replied, “I despise your lack of ambition and sedentary lifestyle.” 

Courtney playfully whirled a strand of hair around her finger, serenely stating, “Modeling is such an arduous career, I’m afraid I don’t have the stomach for it. “ 

Rendering her beauteous daughter an inane gape, Sonia meowed, “Don’t be too content sponging off of me daughter, you’ll get fat and go out of style.” 

“Picking on my weight, again?”, Courtney snipped, “I’ll accomplished everything you achieved, my feminine attributes will see to that.”

Stretching out her succulent limbs, Courtney added, “I’ll model for a while, flaunt my assets, and soon enough I’ll find a man worthy of me.” 

* * * * *

Sonia’s work schedule was hectic as usual, not that she ever complained, she embraced her authority with enthusiasm and austerely managed her staff. However, a few eligible bachelors inquiring about her daughter roughed up her nerves. First it was Glen Price, a balding recently divorced lawyer, then Rob Chaney, editor in chief of their glamour rag. 

Sonia rarely drank during business hours, but on this day she sidled up at the company’s favorite watering hole after lunch for a gin and tonic. Junior partner Nathan Lorre slipped in beside her. After a moment of office talk, he glibly brought up Courtney. 

Sonia’s bruised ego took another shot when joined by Huntington Lee, a weasel dressed in salesman clothing. Nathan introduced her as Courtney’s mom. Being scrapped for a younger babe inflicted some infuriation but being referred to as Courtney’s mom really made her feel passé.


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2009)

Sonia arrived home a little early that evening with four doses of one-upsmanship under her belt and a decidedly out-of-sorts attitude. Lucy greeted her with the mail and a glass of white wine. 

I didnt expect you home so early, Lucy remarked. 

Sonia carried her eyes away from the mail, I dont suppose youve a lover hid away? 

Lucys brow crinkled, wondering if something was wrong. This remark was nastier and more personal than she was used to, almost like her employer was jealous. .No, of course not. 

Shuffling through her mail, Sonia sourly responded, You and me both. 

Lucy motioned toward the kitchen, I meant I just started dinner, itll be a while.

Sonia shook her head, leaving her briefcase on the coffee table, I could really indulge in a large chunk of cheesecake, covered in whipped cream. 

Lucys rubbery double chin expanded as her perceptions were confirmed, Tough day? 

Sonia promptly removed her blazer, handing it to Lucy, My day was fine, stupendous actually. 

Sonia then quietly divulged, My quandary is of a personal nature. 

Lucys eyes widened, suddenly understanding what might be going on. Perhaps I can help? 

Sonia took a seat and slipped off her expensive footwear, Yes, actually you can. 

Lucys enthusiastic expression melted away as Sonia commanded, You can start me a warm bubble bath. Light a few scented candles while youre at it. 

It wasnt much longer, the bubble bath prepared, candles lit, that Sonia studied her appearance before entering the tub. There was no question. Sonia looked better than most females her age and even surpassed many in Courtneys league. Reclining in the luxuriously large tub, Sonia placed a damp wash cloth over her eyes, AHHHHHHH! 

Conveniently, perhaps unconsciously, Sonia glided her hands over the surface of her bosom. The overall firmness of the tissue, the restriction of gravity, reassurance in spades, her physical attributes untarnished. Sonia overheard the bathroom door swing open, Courtney, I would rather be uninterrupted. 

Not Courtney, Lucys voice filled the ambiance, But a friend. 

Sonia pulled away the wash cloth, easing her nubile body a tad beyond the bubbles, glimpsing over her chubby servant, bowl of ice cream in hand, Why so chipper? 

Lucy swung her hefty derriere unto the side of the tub, directing her full bodied form toward Sonia, I have a solution to your quandary. 

Sonia folded her arms over her shapely breasts, What are you talking about? 

Lucy whirled the spoon through the bowl, Youre obviously distressed. How often do you desire sweets? 

Steady in motion, Lucy brought the spoon to Sonias lips, Cheesecake wasnt available but I think this vanilla ice cream drenched in chocolate syrup will aid what ails you. 

Sonia hesitated at first, though she delicately lapped away the ice cream. Sonias posture straighten, loosening her arms, her breasts flourishing upon release, And what exactly ails me? 

A mischievous grin advanced unto Lucys chubby face. Sonia was treated to another sample of ice cream, her moist lips surrounding the spoon, leisurely slurping away the content. 

Courtney, Lucy serenely announced wide eyed, her puffy second chin expanding with her smile, Shes stealing your thunder. 

Sonia swayed her vision away from Lucy, fragile in voice she disagreed, Nonsense. 

Lucy provided Sonia a more generous spoonful, warbling in mischievous bliss, Youre resentful and angry, today its Max, tomorrow it could be any one of a number of lucrative men. Youre fearful of starting any kind of relationship with Courtney nearby, apprehensive to say the least. 

Sonia readily parted her lips, relishing another bite, a dab dripping off the spoon, splattering unto her breast. Lucy edged her body closer to Sonia and reached over, her chilly finger pressing against the firm tissue, sliding down as she swiped the drop from Sonias luscious breast, Id hate for this to go to waste. 

Maneuvering her finger to her lips, Lucy sucked away the modest sample, then regained her position with a puckish smile. 

Sonia drew her athletic legs upward, embracing them below her knees while the feeding continued, Lucy remarking in diligence, Were both aware of what youre thinking. Youre worried, any man worth your time could fall prey to Courtneys charm at any moment. Eventually youll give up on romance altogether, why bother? Youve been superseded by your daughter. 

Sonia stretched her willowy neck toward Lucy, slurping away an even larger spoonful, licking the excess off her lips, Arent you overacting just a little? 

Lucy smirked, Youre deceiving yourself. Youll never be totally sure if hes really into you or if youre just a means of introduction to Courtney? And even then, once he meets Courtney, youll be a continuous wreck, always wondering if hell dump you for Courtney, just like Max did. 

Sonias mouth dropped, Thats not quite right. 

Think! Lucy steadfastly replied, Max dropped you without rhyme or reason, is it a coincidence hes dating your daughter? Honestly Sonia, be prepared for a bleak dating calendar. Courtney owns the Miss Popularity title, youve been demoted to her mother status. 

Sonia laid back in the tub, folding her hands over her tone stomach and finally admitted the truth. I know, I hate it. 

Lucy enjoyed a small taste of ice cream, replying with diplomacy, What were you saying earlier today? Something about Courtney being pudgy if not for you? 

Sonia brought her svelte shape forward, motioning out of the tub, Lucy handed her a towel, Absolutely straight! If I wasnt constantly on her to diet and exercise, shed be twenty-pounds heavier. 

Just twenty-pounds? Lucy inquisitively asked with the hint of a giggle. 

Industriously, Sonia began to dry herself off, taking a seat on the edge of the tub next to Lucy, You want me to lay off Courtney so shell gain weight? 

Lucy took another bite of ice cream, then placed the bowl on Sonias lap, Nope, more than that. You should purposely sabotage her diet, make her nice and fat. Courtney would no longer be your rival, just your tubby daughter, the men you date probably wont even remember her name. 

Sonia puffed up her cheeks in thought, upon nibbling a hearty amount of the dessert, profoundly disagreed, And what about her modeling career? I cant have her leeching off me forever. 

Lucy straighten out the wrinkles in her apron, indifferent in tone, You could always find her work as a receptionist or office girl. Not that shes overly ambitious, matter of fact, your daughter really is pretty lazy. 

Tell me about it, Sonia answered back, though thats to my advantage if we do this. She doesnt work out unless I push her, just lays around, shed eat whatever you provide, shell gain weight alright. 

Lucy stood up, self-assured and owning the arena, Thats a solid point. If I agree to help you, if I vow to keep this scheme between us, I want something from you. 

Sonia coolly glanced into Lucys eyes, You want to leave my service and return to work? 

Lucy nodded her head, Yes! But I dont want some brainless role that some ditzy chick can master, I understand theres an opening in legal, I want it. 

Sonia swayed her head in a casual motion, It wont be easy, youre been out of the work force for a while but Ill pull some strings. 

Lucys voice insidiously buzzed, Fine. Pardon my suspicious nature but I want it in writing. ; Once thats done, I have a little surprise that will dramatically benefit your goal. 

* * * *

The very next day Sonia met Lucy out on the patio. Withdrawing a manuscript from out of her briefcase, Sonia glibly handed it over to Lucy. Lucy sipped her straight tequila on ice, taking a seat while examining every paragraph. Sonia momentarily excused herself, heading to the bar and prepared the same beverage. 

Lucy condescendingly smirked while Sonia took her seat, Alcohol produces empty calories, but you know that. 

Receiving a stale stare, Lucy returned to the document, This is neatly done but oh, Ill need a thousand dollars. 

Sonia coughed on her drink, A thousand dollars? Are you mental? For what? 

Lucy placed her glass on table edge, unequivocally pointing out, You pay me like crap, I cant very well go to the office in the clothes I own. 

Sonia slammed the liquor down like a salty sailor, Okay but not one penny more! 

Lucy untied her apron, placing it on the table she spitefully pushed the envelope, You should have been home to see Courtney leave for that gala, she looked breathtakingly gorgeous in that silver gown. Really complimented her curves. Max was unavailable, so she went with a Brandon somebody, an editor of some sort, do you know him? 

A callous squint twinkled from Sonias eyes, Yeah, I know him. Brandon Holden, hes an editor and writer for one of our publications. 

Lucy tapped her glass before drinking, Thats right. Werent you two dating? 

From Sonias expression, Lucy could tell, the strings were tightening. 

Yes, Sonia vented, Up until recently. 

Lucy loomed inches away from Sonia, Do you really want to keep losing men to Courtney? 

Sonia indignantly blurted, No, of course not. 

Lucy unexpectedly chuckled, You may as well be invisible! 

Sonia didnt appreciate the ridicule, Okay, youve had your joke. 

Lucy erratically giggled before taking an extended sip of Tequila, Have I? 

Regaining her composure, Lucy deviously grinned, A heavyset Courtney wouldnt be much of a rival, shell fall off the radar while you retrieve your popularity. 

How much weight are we talking here?, Sonia softly asked. 

Lucy assertively replied, The fatter the better! I imagine having a daughter as big as a house would put you solely in the limelight. 

Sonia shook her glass, the ice cubes whirling around, I cant really visualize Courtney ever becoming that heavy? Plump maybe, perhaps chubby? 

Lucy laid back in her chair, resting the glass on her bulging belly, Ah contraire, given her sedentary lifestyle and uninhibited appetite, Im positive Courtney would become a blimp. 

Im not sure I want her to become that heavy, Sonia arduously sighed, Just out of my social life. 

Lucy maliciously grinned, And what plans do you have for tonight? Are you going to the gala? 

Sonia furiously placed the glass on the table, You made your point, when do we get started? 

Lucy winked, Now that were on the same page, I have a bombshell to drop on you. 

Lucy earnestly disclosed the details, Less said the better about my source but Im aware of a private resort, somewhat of spa in the wilds of Nebraska. Its run by a provocative psychologist who deals with behavior modification, all designed to produce significant weight gain. 

Sonia tilted her head, seizing her glass, she enjoyed a sip, You want me to send Courtney there? Oh please, shed never allow herself to be fattened and anyway_. 

Lucy interrupted Sonia, Thats logical, now be quiet and let me finish. 

Sonia finished her tequila, Lucy elaborating, Pull a rabbit out of your hat, do anything but have her dismissed from that modeling job. 

Sonias eyebrows lifted as Lucy chimed, Have them reject her because shes doesnt meet the physical requirements! Then you could invite Courtney to spa, play it up like youre really supporting her career. 

Sonia rubbed her chin, That I can do but ah, dont you think shell get suspicious with the high calories meals and whatever else? 

Whatever else, Lucy smiled, An appropriate choice of words. 

Lucy rose to remove herself from the table, toasting Sonia with her drink, Arrange all that weve discussed, Dr. Holstein will do the rest. 

*******

It took Sonia a major amount of conniving to steer their plot to fruition. Mr. Foster, the big dog who ran Macanudo enterprises was difficult to persuade, but Sonia was able to convince him, As of the first of this month, every one of our publications will exclusively use your models for one year, further more, your cooperation will pocket you 15 shares of our stock worth an estimate of ten-thousand dollars. 

Foster looked over his glasses, Man alive, woman, I never thought harpies were so attractive. 

Sonia leaned over his desk, gesturing with her finger to come closer. Upon a lengthy kiss, Sonia whispered, This is what I want from you_. 

Some 24-hours later, Courtney occupied the same chair her mother was in. Mr. Foster was blunt, Id rather you hear this from me than somebody else. Youre a pretty young lady, but as for the moment, youre not modeling material. 

Courtney blinked, running her fingers through a strand of her beauteous long hair, she disputed his analysis, Theres nothing wrong with my figure. 

Foster coughed, Youre slim, yes. Even though I wont insult you by singling out your blemishes, I must admit, theres nothing exceptional about your figure. 

Courtney abruptly sneered, Youre mistaken! When I inform my mother of this_. 

Mr. Foster nodded, Your mother is fully aware of my decision but has requested a call back if you get back in shape. 

Courtney antagonistically questioned with an abhorrent gape, If I get back in shape? 

Mr. Foster shuffled through his papers, avoiding eye contact, If you can tone up, Ill see about a modeling contract. 

Courtney arrived home later in the day, greeted by a new lady in waiting. 

Howdy Ms. Cranston, the cute attendant smiled, Im Elvira, Elvira Sparks, your new maid. 

Courtney gapped at the blond haired, chubby gal clad in a navy blue uniform, You have got to be kidding? Where is Lucy? 

Smile ever present, Elvira shrugged her shoulders, I wouldnt know? Its my first day and_. 

Courtney swiftly bolted by Elvira, disregarding her further remarks. 

Mother!, Courtney exploded, briskly walking through their abode. Finally, in the home gym, Sonia was on the treadmill. 

What happened today?, Courtney wrathfully dispatched as she strolled over to her mom, I thought you said it was a done deal! 

Sonia remained calm, walking the treadmill at her normal pace, Obviously it isnt. Imagine my embarrassed after talking you up and then being informed theres nothing spectacular about your appearance. 

Courtney walked around the treadmill, confronting her mother head on, There is nothing wrong with my appearance! 

Sonia practically hummed, According to Foster, youre pretty but with a significant amount of baby fat that renders you in the category of common. 

Courtney drew her face forward, Common? 

Sonia adjusted the treadmill to jog, Uh-uh, common as in ordinary, average, you know? I think his exact statement was unexceptional with the potential to gain weight. 

Courtney folded her arms over her sizzling big breasts, This is about Max, isnt it? 

Sonia lifted her eyes, No, its about a lack of discipline in exercise and diet. Really Courtney, just looking at you I can tell you have an appetite for fattening food. 

Courtney pouted, her warble soft and hollow, Im not fat. 

Sonia swayed her head, scrutinizing her daughters figure, What did you eat today? 

My routine breakfast, Courtney bellowed with aversion, her tone lowering as she then mentioned, Burritos for lunch. 

How many burritos?, Sonia cheekily asked. Courtneys body twisted at her hips, pushing back her wavy mane as Sonia firmly remarked, 

Never mind. Meet me in the living in an hour, I think I have a solution that will put you back in shape. 

Courtney provided her mom with a sour stare, My shape is_. 

Sonia spoke over her daughter, Hush! Youre soft and starting to get flabby. Now youll do as youre told. 

Courtney apprehensively patted her tummy, the smooth surface reflected a vague softness. Sonia smirked, by Courtneys disgruntled expression, she was convinced the charade had worked. 

Why not help yourself to a glass of juice and become acquainted with our new maid? Sonia composedly suggested. 

Courtney cracked an eyebrow, I was meaning to ask you about that. What happened to Lucy? 

Sonia cast her eyes away from Courtney, Its a long story but I decided to send her back to work at Bronte. 

But I thought you manipulated her into working for us because she was stealing your thunder?, Courtney confoundedly inquired. 

Sonia shifted her face toward her daughter and sighed, Lucy wasnt stealing my thunder. 

Punctual as ever, Sonia joined her daughter in the living room an hour later. Courtney waited until her mother reclined in a luxurious loveseat, I examined my body and maybe I could use some fine tuning but really, I have an incredible figure. 

Elvira handed Sonia a chilled bottle of water then was immediately excused with a wave of Sonias hand. Sonia subsequently addressed her daughter, No you dont, youre average, average looking females dont grace the cover of Vogue magazine. 

Courtneys eyes grew wide, Average? My body is better than average! 

Sonias lips curved into a comical smirk, Youre deceiving yourself. At the rate youre going, in another year youll be another ten pounds heavier, chagrined that your clothes dont adequately fit, youll need to replace your wardrobe.  

Courtneys sour facial expression encouraged Sonia to continue, But Ill see that youre employed at Bronte, working behind a desk and fetching coffee while commiserating with the other office techs about your latest diet that failed and how you despise those skinny girls who rank above you in popularity. 

Courtneys posture deflated, her eyes tracing the outline of her thighs. Sonia took a quick swig of water, a broad smile unto her beautiful face, Now I have an out for you. Tomorrow Im enrolling you in a particular health resort and I can assure you, youll leave a different woman. 

Courtney lounged out from her chair, Health resort? Tomorrow? What kind of health resort is this? 

Sonia ran her fingers over her lean jaw line, My associate didnt give me much detail, its in Nebraska and well worth every cent Ill spend. 

I cant leave tomorrow, I have a schedule, matter fact, Max is taking me to that new nightclub, Courtney complained with her hand on her narrow waist. 

Sonia purred, All your late nights have made a mockery of you, tumbling down the food chain like some party girl. Cancel your plans, youre going to Nebraska. 

Courtney bit her lip, And this resort will put me back in condition? 

Sonia simply nodded, causing Courtney to further question, Youre coming with me? 

Sonia explained, Naturally for the initiation, Ill return for you when the makeover is finished. 

Courtney strutted by her mom, Okay, if you think this will work. Ill call Max and run it by him. 

Sonia sardonically smiled, You do that.


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2009)

What followed the next day was a grueling ordeal for the pampered ladies, their journey was hindered by the fact that the jet covered only part of the distance, Sonia needed to rent a car for the remainder of their excursion. From the airport it was still a long haul; the spa was located deep within the core of Nebraska. 

Lucy had privately given Sonia a map with the ideal route, the instructions to the point. 

One crucial indicator that they were on the right trail was the sleepy little village of Elkhorn. Basically a farming community, it owned no paved roads and little cabins and shacks decorated the landscape. A vast government housing project was situated just before the main street of Elkhorn village central. 

Looking as it escaped from a time warp out of the 1920’s, it was deficient in the posh and style that both females were accustomed to. Almost. It somewhat reminded Sonia of the backward community she had abandoned years ago. It had one single-island gas station, solo grocery store and a single beauty salon. Luckily the females discovered the lonely diner just a short distance from the gas station where they filled up the tank. 

“I could use a bite mom, we haven’t eaten all day,” complained Courtney

Sonia obliged with a noteworthy smile, “Why not, I’m a smidge hungry myself.” 

The car was parked and the females took to the pavement. Though Sonia and Courtney did appear immensely out of sync in their high priced garments compared to the population at hand, a few folks still acknowledged them with casual hellos. Marge’s Grill was the moniker across the large picture window, a row of stools in back facing a counter, plenty of tables arranged in front and on the side. A few stares from the patrons, a couple of them held smiling faces. Sonia led the way, selecting a table on the side. 

Over at the counter sat four ladies around Sonia’s age. Big hair and overdone with cosmetics, their flabby figures in attire meant for trimmer, younger members of their gender. Sonia turned up her nose at the sight.

“Tarts”, she mumbled while viewing the menu. Courtney however was more preoccupied with her appetite and how much she could indulge without getting stopped by her mother. 

A full bodied gal with her strawberry blond locks shaped in a similar beehive style as those at the counter, greeted the mother, daughter with a honest chuckle, “You ain’t from around here!” 

“Can’t fool you”, Sonia retorted. 

“Well, now ladies, I’m Marge and the special today is Ribs and baked potato, soup or salad on the side.” Marge couldn’t have been much older then Sonia. A few lines over her brow and chubby cheeks, Marge’s yellow uniform snuggly cradled her well rounded shape. 

Not getting any immediate response she prattled on. “We don’t get many visitors here no more, ever since Fred Miller sold his prized pig. You should of seen her, why I declare_.” 

“I’m sure that’s all very interesting”, Sonia interrupted with a sonic glare from her eyes, “But we have an excruciating journey a head of us, so may we please order?” 

Marge withdrew her pad from her tightly enclosed pocket, “Sure, we can chew the fat later.” 

Sonia ordered first, a simple salad, but low fat dressing wasn’t available. Thus she accepted vinegar and oil. A slice of melon and a diet cola was also included. 

Sonia peered at Courtney, why not give her a grand send off, a push in the right direction. 

“Please Courtney, have your fill, it’s the least I can do”, Sonia grinned. 

Courtney paused from appraising the menu, “Wow mom, it’s so unusual that you’re letting me cheat on my diet, it’s almost scary.” 

Sonia rendered a slight nod with ironic smile, “I conclude that in a few months from now, your diet won’t be a concern for either of us.” 

The puzzled expression was lifted from Courtney’s sweet face as Marge complimented her, “You sure are pretty, I bet you have a lot of fella’s pining for you?” 

In dramatic fashion, Courtney brushed back her shiny brown hair, “I’m extremely popular, thanks for the compliment.” 

“A heartbreaker, aren’t you? Well go break some hearts, make the guys beg for your attention”, Marge rattled away, “Was a time I was just like you_.” 

Sonia cleared her throat, “Weren’t you about to order?” 

Courtney folded the menu, “Since I’m going to polish up on my assets, a cheeseburger with fries would be outstanding.” 

A non diet cola and slice of chocolate cake completed Courtney’s order. Sonia smiled. Lucy had been right, it was less than 24 and her daughter was already forgetting the putative purpose of the journey.

“Bring it right away!”, Marge chimed in her typical jovial fashion. 

Courtney giggled through her wide smile, “I better coddle myself now, who knows what that fat farm is going to feed me?” 

“Fat farm”, Sonia repeated, then purred “A fine choice of words.” 

Courtney chuckled at her mother’s remark, “Right, but tell me more about this spa?” 

Sonia folded her hands over the table, “I already told you everything I know. It’s located way out in the middle of nowhere, has a hush-hush clientèle and is supposed to renovate their patrons in an outrageous manner.” 

Courtney lifted her eyebrows, “That’s not much to go on.” 

Fumbling her nails on the table, Courtney unreservedly asked, “Think they’ll have cute guys there?” 

Sonia was about to inform Courtney of the facts but her compelling brown eyes happened to latch unto the bus boy. Sonia stretched out her neck in his direction, “Of course, guys just like that.” 

A stout fellow, short blond hair, a few years older than Courtney, the roundness of his face supplied a boyish caliber. Courtney looked him over, his heavyset body clad in a white T-shirt and blue jeans soaked in sweet, the matching apron blotted with grease. 

“He looks tame”, Courtney mused. 

Sonia flinched her eyebrows, “Whatever do you mean?” 

“The men I date aren’t exactly virtuous but there seems to be a genuine down-home sweetness to that young man, like the country guys on tv..” 

Sonia folded her hands over her lap, “He looks like a big slob to me but whatever.” 

Courtney’s hair slid over her shoulders as she leaned in toward her mother, “He works in a kitchen, what do you expect?” 

Sonia motioned her face closer to Courtney, “Enough, here comes the waitress.” 

Marge’s large breasts and belly jiggled in sync as she marched over to the customers. Marge made small talk while serving, Sonia’s annoyance was obvious, Courtney politely listened but was nonetheless jaded by the mindless blather. Courtney literally attacked her cheeseburger, chomping down on such a sizable portion, her slender cheeks drastically inflated! 

“Your sister has quite an appetite!”, Marge congenially noted. 

Sonia half-smiled, fluttering her eyes, “Actually she’s my daughter but the compliment is appreciated.” 

Courtney tucked in the fragment of lettuce that escaped her lips, chewing as she replied, “So I’m hungry…what’s the big deal?” 

Marge swerved her attention to Sonia, “She has your good looks, does she always eat like this?” 

Sonia’s eyes consumed her daughter sneaking in a few fries between bites, “On occasion, yes.” 

Marge’s hands clung to her thick waist as she turned to Courtney and chuckled, “I admire your appetite, you must have got momma’s genes with her beauty, else you’d be big as a barn!” 

Sonia nibbled on her salad, “I have to watch her like a hawk, the amount of food she can put away is incorrigible.” 

Courtney flung a handful of fries into her mouth, “Mother!”

She then mindlessly relished another generous bite of the cheeseburger, “I’m not that bad.” 

“I’ll leave you ladies to enjoy your meal”, Marge told the pair, then winked at Courtney, “I know you will.” 

Courtney finished her cheeseburger as Marge sashayed away, nibbling on the remainder of the fries, she lifted an eyebrow, “Mom, you embarrassed me, made me feel like a pig.” 

Sonia paused from her meal, “Stop being melodramatic and eat your dinner, we still have a long drive a head of us.” 

Courtney sipped her cola, stationing the chocolate cake in front of her. 

“On the other hand, it’s very nice of you permitting me eat some real food”, Courtney hummed while sampling the cake.

The conversation that took place while they dined was the usual prattle that upper class females construed. Fashion and vacations and money. Courtney slurped a modest amount of cola, then slid her tight buns off the chair.

“Time to powder my nose”, she giggled. 

Sonia acknowledged her daughter with a swift nod, leisurely consuming her meal as Courtney made tracks to the ladies room. 

Once Courtney had left, Sonia couldn’t help notice the gals at the counter looking her over. Putting on an impassive face, she continued her meal. 

***** 

Courtney had just walked out of the ladies room, located far back and offside of the dining area, a mere foot away from the kitchen, where she accidentally got in the way of the busboy. She circled around him, smiling amiably, she excused herself with a soft chuckle, “Pardon me.” 

He wiped his hands over his grease smeared apron, “That’s okay, miss. How did you enjoy your lunch?” 

Courtney took a step closer to him, glancing at his big belly before looking him in the face, “Not bad, especially the cake.” 

“You really liked the chocolate cake?”, he asked with an intense smile. Courtney laid her hands over her narrow hips, 

“Oh yeah. My mom is pretty rigid when it comes to my diet, I sometimes cheat but rarely do I have cake.” 

Mimicking her stance, he calmly questioned with interest, You serious?” 

Courtney nodded her head with conviction. He motioned with his hands, his voice cracking, “Wait right here, one second.” 

Courtney stood on her toes, placing her hands behind her, just above her shapely round derrière, “Okay.” 

He sauntered back into the kitchen, Courtney whirling a long strand of hair as well as her hips until he returned with a jumbo slice of cake. “This is on the house”, he blushed. Courtney happily took the cake, “Whoa, my mom would crap if she knew I ate this, thanks!” 

He then noticed, “Hold on, you need a fork!” 

Courtney brought the slice within her lips, cheerily in tone, “Nah.” Nibbling on a modest bite, Courtney relaxed against the wall, a glimmer of contentment flickering in her eyes, “What’s your name?” He scooted his body over, standing an inch a part, his belly flirting with her tummy, “I’m Jeb, Jeb Winston, Marge is my mom’s best friend, that’s why I’m working here.” 

Courtney’s lips curved into a delicious smile, “I’m Courtney, nice to meet you and thanks for this.” 

As Courtney devoured a bigger fraction of the cake, Jeb curiously asked, “Why is your mom so strict with your diet?” 

Taking another bite while still chewing the previous one, Courtney favored him with the details, “Mother wants me to be a model, that’s fine for me, at least for a little while. As I long as I can find a man who can provide the lifestyle I’m accustomed to, I’ll give it a shot.” 

Courtney squeezed a substantial amount of cake into her mouth, her cheeks prominently bloating, renegade crumbs dropping unto her alluring breasts. Jeb’s thoroughly sincere grin matched the honesty of his voice, “You sure are pretty enough to model, you’d be a famous one too.” 

Finishing the slice, Courtney felt a closeness and empathy with Jeb that was unfamiliar to her. He seemed so sincere, so genuine, so, well, real. She snagged Jeb’s apron and wiped off her fingers, “That’s very nice of you to notice, thanks again, you’re very sweet.” 

Jeb took a step back, “Wish you lived around here, so we could get to know each other, heck, I’d drop by with cake for you all the time.” 

Courtney thought, knowing how improbable and unrealistic that was given her and mother’s expectations “I wish!”,

She slipped closer to the chubby young man, shifting her body so he could get a better view of her breasts, “I’d be pleased to have you call on me too.” 

Jeb rotated his head, his belly rubbing against her tummy, “Nah, your just saying that, girls like you, well, the competition would be powerful.” 

Courtney eased even closer to Jeb, her body absorbed by his soft belly, “Quality before quantity, Jeb. You really are a nice guy, I don’t know many of them.” 

With that Courtney smoothly ran her fingers over his face and then strutted away. Reaching the table, Sonia harped with irritation , “What took you so long?, we have to get back on the road!” 

Courtney flipped back her mane, “I was just talking with Jeb, um the busboy.” 

Sonia’s smile was packed with ridicule, “Once you’ve spent time at the spa, you’re free to socialize with him all you want, don’t let me stop you.” 

Courtney retorted, “Don’t be like that, he really is a nice guy. Obviously not in the same league as the guys I date but refreshing just the same.” 

The pair maneuvered themselves to the cash register where Marge promptly rang them up, “Nice to have you’s, did you enjoy your meal?’” 

Though Sonia replied that it was adequate, Courtney chimed, “It was out of this world!” 

However, before they reached the door, one of the gals seated at the counter approached Sonia. Her blond hair was positively the result of second rate dye and worn in a beehive style while her pretty face was corrupted by a surplus of cosmetics. Introducing herself as Cindy, she proceeded to compliment Sonia, “You really have a keen sense of style, that blouse looks so totally fine on you.” 

Sonia glanced over Cindy, her well-nourished figure clad in a bold blue tube top that exposed her flabby belly and black shorts that revealed her plump thighs. Sonia snipped in unrestrained superiority, “Thanks, I bought it at Bloomingdale&#8216;s.” 

Cindy latched her hand unto her spongy waist, “Huh, yeah. Your daughter is a looker too, very gorgeous.” 

Courtney bobbled her head in reply, Cindy continued to chirp away, “Yeah babe, you’re a hot young thing.” 

Cindy leaned toward Sonia, “Are you going to be here a while, me and the girls would like to invite you for some suds, pick your brain for a while.” 

Sonia maliciously chuckled, “Though that sounds inviting, I have business to attend to with my daughter.” 

“That’s a shame, I know you’d have a swell time, maybe when you drop in again?” Cindy suggested. 

Sonia led Courtney toward the exit, "we'll see!"

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## calibur56 (Aug 26, 2009)

A very good read, just seems that there really isn't any weight gain at all. But, I always enjoy your stories, and I know I won't be disappointed


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Calibur56, I really appreciate your kind thoughts, thank you.


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome set up as always matt...cant wait for the next piece


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Morepushing13, I'm glad you're enjoying the story. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 27, 2009)

I really like this one. It's much more sedate than your previous works, which I like, it's keeping me hooked with the intrigue.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Irishbard, I'm pleased you're enjoying the story, I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## norcal_teddybear (Aug 28, 2009)

love the story, can't wait for the next part


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello nocal teddybear, I'm delighted that you're enjoying the story, thanks.


----------



## spartan1 (Aug 29, 2009)

can't wait for a second part


----------



## Observer (Aug 29, 2009)

*PART TWO : THE CONDITIONING *

Sonia and her daughter drove down the country road as dusk began to envelope the rented Mercedes. After another twelve miles they came to a crossroads with a motel that seemed to be the only lodging theyd seen since leaving the freeway. There was also a gas station, a convenience store and a hamburger shack that looked as though it might once have been an A&W. drive-in. Perhaps twenty houses and some house trailers were on large plots of land within eyesight.. 

"Maybe we should stop here for the night? Courtney suggested. She had been up since dawn and the overly heavy late after noon meal had made her sleepy. 

Perhaps, it is rather late and we do seem to be in he middle of nowhere,  her mother concurred. The rooms were only $34 a night and turned out to be clean and well kept, even having free television via satellite. Sonia paid for two with a connecting doorway. 

Heres some money just in case you want something, her mom said as she handed a surprised Courtney $20. Im very tired and may sleep a bit in the morning. 

Puzzled, Courtney took the cash and closed her door. She lay down on her bed and soon found herself engrossed in an HBO movie. Around 10:00 pm the movie was over and she found herself getting hungry. 

Typically at home she would have met this desire with an apple and a bottle of water, but here in the country she felt a little adventuresome. She peeked in on her mom, who was totally out, a bottle of vodka and some tomato juice with an empty glass on the dresser. 

Moms not waking up any time soon, thats a definite, Courtney thought. 

Taking the twenty she slipped over to the convenience store and purchased a large water  but along with it a 12 submarine sandwich and two fruit pies. 

What mom doesnt know wont hurt anything, she reasoned, and this will probably be my last splurge for awhile. 

She went back to her room and settled in for another two idle hours of television, easily devouring all of her late night snack.. She sighed as she listened to the sound of crickets chirping and occasional bird calls, sounds she never heard in their luxury condo at home. This isnt the big city but it seems so peaceful and natural here  if only  

And Courtney too was out for the night. 

= = = = = = = = = 

The next morning Courtney awoke and found that her mom was still asleep The two bloody Marys from the night before were still having their effect. Courtney decided to visit the burger stand  maybe theyd have something decent. Half a dozen locals were there, dressed informally in clothes that made the city girl feel totally out of place. She wound up with a burrito grande and coffee, which she ate quietly by herself. 

"Mom would kill me if she knew, she chided herself, but she said I could have what I wanted. so I deserve to be naughty. 

Feeling full, she slowly went back to the motel, savoring the country air and relative serenity of the great outdoors. Back in her room with the TV on she waited until about 8:30 when she finally heard her mom stirring. 

Courtney, are you up yet, Sonia called 

Yes mom. Im all ready to go. 

Good I- I dont know what happened. I must have overslept. 

Sleeping it off, you mean, her daughter said to herself, by now feeling totally justified for her mini-binge of the last twelve hours.... 

Getting back into the car, the two drove for another hour. Finally they came to the entrance of the Spa, secreted back from the main road about half a mile and shielded from the highway by a grove of birch trees. 

Rustic, commented Courtney with a puzzled look. 

Im told its a very nice place,  her mom reassured her. Now lets not waste too much time  I have to be back to the airport by this evening. 

Yes, mom, it always all about you isnt it? Courtney thought .as they got out and walked towards the entrance. 

It looked like a substandard high school, a drab brick building two stories tall with a vast amount of foliage surrounding the structure 

The main hall was void of all furniture exception being the information desk where a bubbly, chubby gal sat. 

Welcome to Dr. Holsteins Spa, Im Mandy. I take it youre the Cranstons? the receptionist said. 

Yes, Im Sonia and this is Courtney, the elder Cranston replied 

Excellent, do you have your paperwork ready? Mandy asked. Her overall appearance suggested she was in her middle thirties, with striking coal black hair set in short braids and dressed in a brown colored blazer and matching skirt. Courtney was a tad curious about this. Why would a health spa have such a heavyset young lady running the front desk? 

Not too inviting, Courtney thought to herself. 

Sonia slipped Mandy the application.Yes, its right here. Womans intuition perhaps? 

Courtney leaned against her mother, 

This looks more like a hospital, dont you think? she whispered. 

Hush, Sonia replied. Mandy looked over the paperwork, then proceeded to click on the computer. 

Ah, Courtney Cranston, subject under discussion and to be dispatched to wing G. Everything is in order. 

A bemused expression distorted Courtneys alluring face, Subject under discussion? What does that mean? 

Sonia deviously told her daughter, Its just the formalities while figuring out an accurate program for you. 

Before Courtney could respond, Mandy chirped, Ill ring for a nurse wholl escort you through the facilities. 

Courtneys brow wrinkled, A nurse? 

Mandy nodded, Yes, the best available. Doctor Holstein is meticulous about her staff. I was a client before being hired and it worked fantastic for me! 

Courtney blinked, Huh? 

Gazing attentively upon the full figured beauty, Courtney blurted, How heavy were you? 

Mandy placed her hands over the desk, the radiance of her smile displaying her pride, Oh girl, I was a wreck until Dr. Holstein and her staff corrected my imperfections, now Im a different woman and much happier. 

Courtney stared at Mandy in confusion; she had replied but hadnt exactly answered the question. Squeaky sneakers like a bugle intruded on her reverie. Both women turned to the sound. Neatly attired in the standard white nurses uniform, Tamara Jordan was approaching. She wore her weight well and projected an aura of both professionalism and benevolence. The 24-year old Tamara was a stunning African American woman whose short black hair with wavy bangs contoured to the shape of her circular face and her 235-pound body was predominantly round. 

Tamara greeted the silent pair with a friendly smile, skimming the paperwork, she turned to Sonia, Everything seems to be in order, Ill give you a few minutes alone before I accompany Courtney to the clinic and then to her quarters. 

What about my bags?, Courtney questioned, a dab of hesitation in her voice. 

Tamara calmly assured her, Theyll be taken from your car by one of our orderlies and put in storage. We provide garments for our clients; once youve completed your treatment your mother can bring you whatever else you need. 

Courtney forcefully pulled Sonia to the side, You know what? This is all a waste of time and money. Ill go along with anything you say and wont complain, no matter how strict the diet or exercise schedule. 

Sonia averted her eyes, Youre already here and everything has been processed. I think its better if you stay, you might actually like this place? 

Courtney stood motionless, But its so cold, almost forbidding, what kind of spa 
is this? 

Sonia lifted her eyes, Courtney, its socially important that you remain here and acquire the full treatment. This is not only for your benefit but mine as well. 

I dont understand? Courtney blurted. 

Sonia patted her daughters cheek before kissing it, Ill be back to visit in a few weeks. 

As Sonia walked away Courtney bit her lip. A few weeks? A visit? How long do you intend on keeping me here? 

Sonias voice echoed against the marble encased walls, As long as necessary. 

Tamara strode up to Courtney, My name is Tamara and Im your personal aide and coordinator. 

Tamara then took a step toward a long, endless looking corridor, This way please. 

Mandy waved to Courtney as Tamara led her down the hall, You wont regret this, trust me! 

The passageway was ill lit, the walls bleached white, the floor obscured by darkness. 

The only comfortable factor was the perkiness of Tamaras forceful personality. The inaugural day is always the most arduous but afterward its only as difficult as you choose it to be. 

Courtney projected what she could of confidence and assertiveness and asked , What does that mean? 

They reached an elevator, Tamara smiled, Dont be so uptight, youll be spoiled beyond your wildest dreams. 

The elevator door opened, Courtney entering first, Was that a crack about my attitude? 

The doors shut after Tamara entered, No. I was just conveying that youll be treated in the style that best suits your disposition. 

The elevator traveled downward; Tamara continued, All your desires will come to fruition, adjusted to your behavior. 

The elevator door opened, Courtney softly stating, Still sounded like a backhanded swipe to me. 

The females proceeded down an equally dark corridor, Tamara pleasantly telling Courtney, Like I said, dont be so uptight. Im going to take good care of you. 

On their journey, the pair encountered a butterball of a young lady who warmly acknowledged Tamara. Courtney looked her over. She had a redundantly chubby but gorgeous face and a body that was incontestably wide. Her bright orange hair was contrived into a longer version of a Dutch boy hairstyle and her tubby body was attired in a pale red dress. Tamara addressed her affectionately as Ashley.  

I took your advice Tamara and wrote my boyfriend, I think now hell understand! Ashley enthusiastically chimed. 

Tamaras double chin stretched as she grinned, Thats fine, well done. On your way to see Ms. Chen about an aptitude test and career placement? 

Ashley nodded, Yes maam. 

Courtney and Ashley exchanged glances, prompting Tamara to make introductions, Courtney this Ashley, a commendable young lady and Ashley, this is Courtney, a new client. 

Ashley beamed a courteous smile, Welcome, Courtney. 

Courtney couldnt help noticing Ashleys big belly, the width of her hips and thickness of her thighs. 

Thanks um, very nice to meet you, Courtneys voice cracking due to confusion. She hadnt met one person yet who wasnt fat. What kind of spa was this? 

Ashley spun her spacious hips toward the nurse, Tamara is the best, youre in good hands. 

Tamara gently ran her fingers down Ashleys arm, Ashley has improved so much since she arrived. Practical in demeanor and thoroughly content. 

Ashley blushed, Aw, thanks. 

After Ashley was bid good luck by Tamara, Ashley went about her business and so did the pair. Courtney considered her questions. Pperhaps this spa helped big chicks with self-esteem or something? However, she did voice two other queries, Whats with the dull dress? Do the guys here wear something similar? 

Tamara chuckled, There are no males here at this facility, its solely for females. About her dress, its the custom article of clothing worn by all clients. 

They made a turn down another long, dim corridor, Tamara explaining in detail, Dr. Holstein feels that distinguishing rank and social class by clothing or hairstyle wouldnt be constructive. As it is, every client wears the same type of gown and has the same hairstyle. 

Courtney lifted her eyebrows, Dont you think those gowns are rather plain? 

Tamara giggled, Youre free to choose your own attire once you leave! 

Courtney held back asking about her wavy, long mane. She was sure of the answered had she posed the question. Anyway, as proud as she was of her beautiful brown mane, it would eventually grow back. Finally they reached their goal, a small concourse with waiting room on the side. The waiting room that held two rows of chairs was empty, at the desk sat another nurse reading a magazine. The attending RN was just within Courtneys age. Shoulder length blond hair, a dusting of freckles over her gentle face, Tamara introduced her as Sandy . 

This is Courtney, I take it her room is available?, Tamara snickered. 

Nodding in affirmation, Sandy waved to Courtney with her fingers, Hello Courtney, youll like it here. 

Courtney gazed at Sandy. She couldnt grasp the concept of a health spa employing so many beefy nurses? Sandy was very pretty, no denying it and seemed friendly enough but she had to be over the 200-pound mark. Courtney released a brittle, Hello. 

Sandy turned to Tamara, speaking in the same happy tone, She seems a little nervous. 

Tamara concurred, thus Sandy walked around the desk and advanced toward Courtney, Now Courtney, relax. This is the clinic, Tamara is just going to examine you and then youll get a haircut and a generous meal and a massage. 

Sandy then equipped an ID bracelet to Courtneys wrist and instructed Tamara that room 4 should work. As Tamara led Courtney to examining room 4, Courtney took another look at Sandy. Sandy was moderately slender until her midsection, her belly was plump but not all that big compared to her swollen butt and huge thighs. 

Sandy placed her hand over her sensationally broad hip, Youll do fine! 

The examination room was just as aloof and dismal as everything else she had seen at this spa. Where was the swimming pool and fitness center? The lounge and recreation room? At least Sandy had mentioned a massage. She thought I could really use one. 

Please undress, Ill interview you while in the process, Tamara requested. 

Here? Isnt there a curtain or something? Courtney asked as she spun around. There was no curtain or divider present. 

Tamara took a seat, then seized her clipboard, laughing at the absurdity of Courtneys query, Please girl, dont you think Ive seen my fair share of naked clients? 

Courtney glanced over her reflection in the mirror and smiled before tossing back her hair and unbuttoning her expensive blouse. Tamara held the clipboard to her buxom breasts, Now, first question, do you fancy yourself a vain young lady? 

Courtney delicately hung the blouse over a chair, Tamara subtly correcting her, No need for that. Theres a plastic bag on the table, please discharge your belongings, including your shoes, into the bag. 

Courtney did as she was told; Tamara repeated the question, Do you consider yourself vain? 

Courtney briefly looked at Tamara before stepping closer to the mirror. She held her hand over her tummy that was basically flat but with a minor puffy patch just below the waistline of her stylish slacks. Courtney slipped off her shoes, I guess Im about as vain as anyone, anyone with a figure like mine anyway. 

Tamara chuckled, I take that as a yes. 

Courtney needed some coercing into stripping down naked and when that was completed, she was weighed. Te dial read 124-pounds. Courtney was pleased, smiling all too smugly for Tamaras taste, but she remained professional. Blood pressure, temperature was next, Courtney got the full routine. 

Glad my moms getting her moneys worth!, Courtney giggled. Once Courtney had taken a shower that Tamara all but commanded, Sandy walked into the room, producing the same caliber pale red dress that every client was garbed in. Courtney had already noticed this and hated it. It obscured her figure while looking exceedingly bland.


----------



## Observer (Aug 29, 2009)

It was Sandy s turn to check out Courtneys figure. Ample breasts, definitely a C-cup, smooth tummy, adequate hips. Courtneys ass and thighs were in proportion to the rest of her figure and nearly flawless. Courtney hurried into the thin gown, Sandy eyeing her from a short distance. Courtney didnt comment on Sandy s figure, the stale stare was enough. However, Sandy was free with her opinion and casually hummed, Courtney, you have a reasonably nice figure though quite undernourished. 

Courtney again felt confused, though this time she snapped, Ive had enough of these dubious comments and I want them to stop now! 

The RNs looked at each other, Sandy simply grinned while Tamara instructed Courtney to sit down and watch her temper. Sandy looked thoughtfully sat Tamara. I think perhaps we need to be more hospitable. Should I make some shakes? 

Excellent suggestion, Tamara replied and Sandy left. 

Courtney reluctantly sat along side Tamara, running her fingers through her long brown hair. The questions were slightly odd but logical. Any difficulties maintaining your weight? 

Courtney paused before answering, thinking it over, she finally replied, No, not really. 

On a scale from one to ten, how would you rate your body? 

Courtney gazed at Tamara with a closed smile, A ten! 

What do you enjoy eating, your favorite foods, dishes, snacks? 

Courtneys expressionless face spoke volumes, I like chocolate, other than that various cuisines, you name them. 

Do you drink alcohol? 

Courtney dragged out her reply with contempt, Socially, yes. 

How physically active are you? 

Not as active as I should be or else I wouldnt be here, right? 

What are your goals, do you have a choice in a career? Tamara purred, 

Fashion model at the moment, affluent lady about town eventually ... 

Tamara interrupted her, Define affluent? 

Courtney folded her arms over bust and exhaled as she rolled her eyes, I want a man wholl spoil me, give me the lifestyle that I desire. 

Tamara glanced over at Sandy who had returned with three containers filled with what appeared to be health shakes. Sandy shrugged her shoulders and handed one of the shakes to Courtney while Tamara continued with questions. Courtneys response had begun to become more abrasive as the interview continued. Sandy smiled as Courtney, despite her irritation took another swig of her shake with each reply. 

How long do you sleep? 

I dont know, as long as I please. 

Do like to eat 

Who doesnt 

What kind of foods? 

Just about anything  it depends on my mood. 

And right now I wouldnt mind having something to go with this yummy shake,  she thought to herself. 

Do you have many friends? 

Obviously due to my popularity, I have many friends. 

Tamara stood up, 

OK, Ive had enough, she exclaimed and handed the clipboard to Sandy. Courtney finished the end of her shake, not noticing that Tamara and Sandy sill had most of theirs., 

Run this over to Dr. Holstein, Im going to take Courtney to have her hair trimmed. Tamara declared 

Sandy obliged, scribbling a short message onto the clipboard, abnormally conceited. 

You enjoyed your shake? Tamara asked, 

Yes, it was delicious, but can you explain why  

Tamara sighed. I know that this all must seem different to you, but were trying to be as hospitable as possible. Must you be so difficult? 

Im not being difficult  

Then lets get going. Tamara wiggled her finger at Courtney to come along. 

Exhaling a disgruntled sigh, Courtney nervously scratched her tummy before being escorted out of the examination room. The shake sloshing in her stomach had been great and she was beginning to wonder about lunch. Maybe getting this exam over would allow for a meal break, 

After a brief walk through the clinic, they reached a small room, a makeshift beauty salon. Tamara ushered Courtney in. Courtney held onto her long locks, looking over the big chair that faced a spacious mirror. 

Tamaras beautiful face featured a cheerful smile, Im not the worlds best stylist but Ive lots of practice! 

Courtney winched. She knew where this was going but felt powerless to resist.

Tamara patted the cushion, Hop aboard! 

Courtney gazed into the mirror, her fingers firmly gripping her hair, she turned to Tamara, Do we really need to go through with this? I wont be here very long; cant I keep my hair? 

Tamara walked over to Courtney, Its not like Im going to shave your head bald. Im just going to tweak your hairstyle. 

Courtney resisted, But why? What difference does it make? 

Tamara tilted her head, weaving her fingers through Courtneys lustrous mane, I know you have lovely hair, long and wavy. It compliments your appearance, which is exactly why it must be trimmed. It encourages vanity and arrogance. 

Courtneys uppity persona was betrayed by her stance; chin up, straightened posture, hands on hips, as she declared This program suits your common clientele, Im better than them! 

Precisely,, Tamara sternly remarked, by honestly expressing your true feelings you have diligently made my point. 

Courtney was unaware as Tamara pressed the panic button under the sink. Tamara lowered her eyes, Once you have your hair trimmed, youll fit in. 

Courtney swerved her face, her long hair tracing her shoulder, I refuse. 

Thats your final say? Tamara asked. 

Courtney nodded. Sandy seemingly appeared out of nowhere and forcefully wrapped her arms around Courtney. Courtney shook her body, trying to break free from the embrace. The language Courtney used wasnt very lady like, and naturally Sandy took her to task. You pretend youre so sophisticated, but you sound like a bar broad who missed last call! 

Tamara rolled up Courtneys sleeve and wiped her upper arm with alcohol, Hush now, if you wont cooperate, what choice do we have? 

Courtney vigorously squirmed, but Sandy s hold was much too tight for her to resist, Tamara injected Courtney with a peculiar tranquilizer. The room spun around, Courtneys vision blurred, then it was lights out. 

* * * * * * * * *

Courtney opened her eyes. She was lying in a tub, the warm water up to her cleavage. There was a flowery aroma and the glass ceiling let the sunlight in, cascading over her slender form. The serene ambience was broken as Courtney turned her head. Tamara was positioned in a chair along side of the tub, reading a novel. 

The sound of Courtneys movement caught Tamaras attention, Feeling better? 

Courtney felt fatigued, half conscious, she spoke with the speed of a slug, Is it wiseyou put a ..um, unconscious person in a tub? 

Tamara patted Courtneys head, Ive been here all the while. You hungry? 

Courtney lethargically brought her arms over her bust. 

Yeah, I, um, Courtney yawned, very hungry. 

Tamara replied with one word, Okay. 

Tamara left the chair and ambled away, Courtney looked over the room. Much like a physical therapy gym, there were several metal tubs and a few long tables. Tamara wasnt gone very long, 

Here you go, sweetie, this will hold you until dinner. Courtney was handed a chocolate shake in a plastic container. She didnt question the motives of serving her a treat, after all, this was a health facility. Courtney planted over lips over the straw and slurped. The creamy flavor was especially appetizing, smooth and refreshing. 

As she nourished on the shake, Tamara brought her up to speed. Youve been sedated with a special serum provided by Dr. Holstein. Youre fine, though youll feel a bit lightheaded and weak. Once youve finished your shake, youll be given a nice massage and then Ill take you to your room. 

Courtney compliantly nodded. Tamara picked up her novel and sat back down. 

Youll be served dinner in your room, Tamara warbled, then lights out. You have an appointment with Dr. Holstein tomorrow at a quarter to eight. 

Courtney paused to exhale, then resumed her enjoyment of the shake. There was a distinct tangy flavor to the drink, an overwhelming essence that stimulated her appetite. 

Tamara removed the empty container from Courtneys grip, Would you like another? 

Courtney nodded. 

That can be arranged, Tamara smiled. 

Tamara picked up the phone and called Sandy in to help pull Courtney out of the tub and dry her off. Resuming her attention to Courtney, Tamara told her, Well get you out of the tub first and then you can have another shake before your massage. 

Tamara brought her face within Courtneys, assertive in speech, I should mention that since you behaved in a difficult manner, your room has been changed. 

Courtney didnt really care, she had never seen her original quarters in the first place. Anyway, she was now completely absorbed with hunger. All she really wanted was to be fed. Tamara furthered her explanation, Youve been placed in the B section of wing G, thats where we place the more obnoxious patients. 

Courtney crinkled her nose, Whose obnoxious? Im not obvious, um..obnoxious. 

Tamara pulled a hand mirror off the table, a few inches from where she sat, Youll get the best of care, expect to be spoiled like never before. 

Courtney rendered Tamara a curious gaze. Tamara brought the mirror to Courtneys exquisite face, What do you think? 

Courtney bit her lip and squinted at her reflection. Her long, chocolate brown locks clipped away, short and without the wavy essence, added a down-to-earth quality to Courtneys face. More or less a Dutch boy variety of hairdo, 

Courtneys displeasure was indicated by a long sigh. Tamara leaned over and set the mirror back on the table, Dont be too upset, your hair will grow back. 

Once Sandy arrived, they helped Courtney out of the tub and dried her off. Cloaked in a large blanket, slurping another milkshake, Courtney watched Tamara and Sandy prepare a table for her massage. Fatigued and a tiny bit dazed, Courtney greedily consumed the shake, the splendid flavor enticing her appetite. 

Sandy removed the empty container from Courtneys fingers, then with Tamaras aid, lifted her onto the table. Courtney laid backside up, Tamara poured a handful of lotion over her trim body and began the massage. 

When is dinner?, Courtney softly asked. 

Tamara gently ran her fingers over Courtneys back, working the muscles in a delicate style. Sandy sat a few inches away from Courtney, Soon, after the massage and once youve been situated in you room. Hungry? 

Courtney closed her eyes, Yeah, think that shake.aroused my appetite. 

Sandy already knew that. The milkshake was enhanced with a substance that not only increased Courtneys appetite but knocked out her speedy metabolism. 

Sandy twisted her body so Courtney could view her face, Tell me Courtney and honestly is appreciated. What would you like for dinner? 

Courtney cracked an eyebrow, My mom would, like scold me if she knew. 

Tamaras fingers traveled over Courtneys lean thighs, I understand your mom is quite strict with your diet, ridiculously overbearing. 

Thats putting it mild.mildly, Courtney hummed. The relaxing sensation brought on by the massage prompted a passive shadow throughout Courtneys consciousness. 

Sandy tapped her cheek, Your mother isnt around to criticize you. Its your decision. 

Courtney blurted out without thinking, Cheese sticks! 

Tamara paused and chuckled out loud, Thats okay for an appetizer but what else? 

Courtney subsequently giggled, Yeahyoure right! 

Sandy upped the ante, suggesting, Lets pretend youre not a model, just a regular young lady who works nine to five at the grocery store. 

Courtney rolled her tongue over her lips, A normal person? 

You have no need to count calories, why bother? Youre not a model, theres no need to watch your weight, Sandy confidently told Courtney. 

Courtney happily joined the program, Then I couldumeat whatever I wanted? 

Sandy affably chuckled then winked, Youre able to pig out without the guilt trip! 

Courtneys eyes sparkled, a giggle venturing beyond her elated smile, That would be cool! 

Tamara chimed, Wouldnt it be? No airs to put on, just being yourself. 

In that case, Courtneys voice reeked in excitement, Fried chicken and mashed potatoes, plenty of butter and dont forget the cheese sticks? 

Sandy snagged a pad out of her pocket, You enjoy chocolate. What about a chunky slice of chocolate cake for dessert? 

Courtney half grinned, Chocolate cake, yeah. 

While Tamara resumed with Courtneys massage, Courtney stared off into space, inarticulately blathering, I had me some chocolate cake at some diner, this nice guy treated me to a second slice. 

Really?, Sandy smiled, Very cool. What diner are we talking about? 

Courtney briefly closed her eyes to think, Um, Im not like totally sure, my mom knows. It was in a little town on the road between the airport and here. Elkhorn maybe? 

Tamara interest was piqued. She inquired, Whats his name? 

Courtney traced her lips with her finger, Jeb. Jeb, I dont remember his last name. Hes kind of the type who doesnt have lots of moneybut he had cake and gave me twp pieces. He was a nice guy.  

The massage came to a close and as the nurses removed Courtney off the table and into her humdrum gown, Sandy playfully tapped her tummy, Time to get you fed! 

Courtney was placed into a comfortable wheelchair and escorted to her room.


----------



## Observer (Aug 29, 2009)

The route was a composite of poorly lit corridors and elevator rides, eventually bringing her to a closed off section that wasnt as well maintained as the rest of the building. A guard, obviously a plus sized female, unlocked the huge metal door and Courtney was wheeled in. The lighting improved and besides the black and white checkered tile being in shoddy condition, the paint on the green and white walls was in need of a new coating. 

Tamara informed Courtney, Most of our clients have up to date accommodations. A big screen TV with cable and comfortable furniture. 

Arriving at Courtneys room, Sandy swung open door and Tamara rolled her in. The room wasnt all that big, large enough for a bed, a small movable table on wheels, a private bathroom and small television. On the side was a vintage looking chair and dresser. The bed was the standard hospital variety, everything else seemed to be from a second hand store. 

Youre kidding?, Courtney blinked, My mother didnt fork over all that money for this. I deserve better. 

Sandy took Courtney by the hand and placed her in the chair, Tamara brazenly explained, Your self-absorbed behavior dictates this environment for the moment and since your attitude is a challenge, rooming here should make you feel less special. 

Sandy opened the dresser drawer and removed a hospital gown, Making it plain, your elitist protocol has lost its merit. While here, youre just some uncultured babe living in a housing project. 

I want to phone my mother!, Courtney demanded. 

Sandy handed Tamara the gown, Get her ready for bed, Ill go see about her dinner. 

Tamara snapped her fingers, Okay Courtney, into this gown now! 

Courtney grumbled again, I would like to phone my mother. 

Tamara slowly helped Courtney out of her dress and into the gown, Telephones are only permitted under Dr. Holsteins direct orders and are altogether banned from this section of the spa. 

Courtneys expression sizzled with resentment, causing Tamara to cheerfully state, Now Ms. Cranston , in this reality can you even afford a phone? 

Realizing she had no leverage with these two, her will power drained out and Courtney just slumped into her chair.

Depleted of energy, Courtney needed Tamaras assistance in taking off the dress and putting on the hospital gown. A throw back to a bygone era, the plaid gown in green and brown colors was short sleeved and knee high, a little large as well. Tamara then escorted Courtney into bed. She didnt complain about the awfully bumpy mattress.

Why bother?, she reasoned. Tamara will only chastise me.. 

Ill put on the TV while we wait for Sandy to return, Tamara remarked while searching through the dresser. 

Clutching a DVD, Tamara placed it into the player, We have the whole collection of Saved By The Bell for you! 

Courtney reflexively squawked, Ive never even heard of the show? 
Tamara placed her hands over her broad hips, Im surprised, most girls your age watched this show while growing up. 

Courtney replied as she looked at the television screen, Mother kept my TV watching to a minimum while I was a teenager, so I never got into the habit of watching any certain shows. 

Tamara walked over and sat on the edge of Courtneys bed, melodiously chiming, Youll make up for lost time! And when your attitude improves we may be able to give you better accommodations that have a big screen.  

Sandy arrived just as Courtney was about to nod off, the aroma of her meal knocking her back to consciousness. Sandy placed the tray on the portable table, handing Tamara a large bib which she tied around the annoyed Courtneys throat. 

What is this for?, Courtney grumbled. 

Tamara pushed the portable table over Courtney, You dont want to soil your gown? 

Courtney bickered, Are you insinuating that Im_. 

Courtneys eyes danced over the food, fried chicken, a large bowl of mashed potatoes and cheese sticks. On the side was green beans, a large glass of milk and a huge piece of double layer chocolate cake with an opaque filling and thick frosting. . Rubbing her mouth, Courtney excitedly grabbed a drumstick.

Theres enough here for two people! she thouht

Bon appétit! Sandy cheered her on. The scene that unfolded was spitfire even astonishing the nurses that looked on. Courtney initially tried to eat in a dignified manner but the more she consumed, the hungrier she became. In a frenzy she gobbled up the chicken, the mashed potatoes eaten between bites of cheese sticks, and then swiftly slurped away the green beans. 

Courtney drew a breath, rubbed her belly and yawned in an almost comical manner before gulping a mouthful of milk, then went to work on the chocolate cake. Chocolate frosting circling her lips, crumbs tarnished the bib, followed by a thunderous burp after an elongated swig of the milk. Boisterous conduct indeed for a proper Gucci chick. 

Courtney brought the plate closer to her face, shoveling the cake into her mouth, pausing briefly enough to snort, Im gonna have to spend extra time on the treadmill tomorrow to burn off these calories! 

Tamara giggled, Nope, you neednt be concerned about that. Exercise is frowned upon here. 

Courtney lapped up the remainder of the cake, Huh? How will I tone up and stuff? 

Courtney, finish your milk, Tamara instructed her patient. 

Courtney followed through and obeyed the command, lapping up the milk. However, she was still curious, I really dont understand whats going on? What kind of spa is this? 

Sandy pushed away the portable table and then removed the tray, bidding Courtney goodnight before leaving, See you tomorrow, pumpkin. 

Courtney peered over at Tamara who had started reading her novel, If I dont work out, how will I improve my shape? 

Tamara eased her eyes away from the book, Looking after your shape is my responsibility, now watch your show. In a matter of minutes the chemicals in the milk will take affect and youll drift off to sleep. 

Courtney sneered at Tamara, You gave me a sleep aid? What for? 

Tamara sighed, Your demeanor is a challenge, youre too uptight. Now please refrain from any more questions. Watch your show, it was purposely selected based on your social significance. 

Courtney folded her arms over her bust, This show is for coach potatoes who have no social life. 

Tamara smiled, Exactly! 

= = = = = = 

Courtney was quietly asleep when Tamara gently shook her into consciousness. 

Propping Courtney upward, her back against the pillows, Tamara handed Courtney a plastic container housing a chocolate shake. 

This is phase one of your breakfast, Tamara hummed. A milkshake for breakfast was a little odd but she pressed her lips unto the straw and slurped. Courtney was indeed hungry, the shake, through filling, had an intoxicating flavor that seemed to amplify her appetite. Courtney gulped up the container until dry. 

Tamara winked, Wasnt that tasty? 

Courtney nodded, Yeah, never had a milkshake for breakfast before. 

Tamara clarified in absolute perkiness, Theres nothing so abnormal about having a milkshake for breakfast, matter of fact while youre here, youll have a milkshake with every meal! 

Courtney brought the covers upward, Huh? With every meal? 

Tamara nodded, then buzzed, Your breakfast will resume after Dr. Holsteins visit, just relax for now. 

Courtney slipped downward, head heavily pressed against the pillow and yawned. Tamara walked to the door, Dr. Holstein will be with you shortly. 

Courtney nodded off, the effects of the shake diligently going to work. Enhanced with an appetite stimulate, the side effects included fatigue as well as a lowering of her metabolism. 

An half hour later, Tamara once more roused Courtney out of her sleep, Hello Courtney, Dr. Holstein is here. 

Courtney looked at Tamara, softly questioning, Is breakfast ready? 

A feminine voice assured Courtney, Youll have plenty to eat soon, may I visit with you a while? 

Courtney swayed her head, there stood Dr. Holstein. Dr. Janet Holstein was a stunning woman who appeared a decade younger then her forty-five years. Her short brown hair with strands of blond was set in a professional style, fashionable eyeglasses decorating her charming features while her conspicuously chubby figure was clad in a white lab coat over her burgundy dress. 

Courtney stared at first, then blinked, Dr. Holstein? 

Tamara moved over and Dr. Holstein comfortably took a seat next to Courtneys bed. Dr. Holstein introduced herself and then asked, How are you feeling? 

Courtney eased herself upward, Okay I guess? A little bit tired and hungry. 

Dr. Holstein cordially smiled, Thats natural. I want our conversation to run as smooth as possible. Tamara will give you a shot to help ease your mind. 

As Tamara soaked Courtneys upper arm with alcohol, Courtney complained, Is that necessary? I feel fine. 

The injection was painless, though Courtney reacted with a sour expression, Im starting to lose my patience. 

Dr. Holstein shook her head, Thats exactly why you were given the sedative, I need you to open up completely. 

Courtney incoherently grumbled, folding her arms over her bust, she looked at Dr. Holstein with distain. Dr. Holstein lifted her chin and calmly told Courtney, Your plush lifestyle is ample reason to blame for your uppity demeanor, so youve been housed in this part of the spa. For all practical purposes, your mother never left that rural community and is still a hairstylist and you never experienced that ivory tower environment. 

Courtney callously squinted, What the ? Where did you get that information? 

Dr. Holstein leaned toward Courtney, Im asking the questions. 

Dr. Holstein gestured over to Tamara, Courtneys still a tad obnoxious, another shot should make more sociable  or,,,, 

Turning to Courtney she.asked, rather than a shot would you like another shake? 

Courtneys appetite was ravenous and she craved the shake, so she nodded her head. 

Tamara winked, then left the room. 

You think youre attractive enough to model?, Dr. Holstein asked. 

Courtney assuredly nodded, Very! 

Dr. Holstein opened Courtneys file, From your profile, you lack discipline in both diet and exercise. Thats not a models profile 

Courtney sighed in a defensive manner, Okay, so what? My shape is fine and even if I cheat on my diet every_. 

Dr. Holstein astutely interrupted Courtney, Do really cheat on your diet? 

Courtney shrugged her shoulders, Not very often. 

Dr. Holstein smiled, Dieting isnt practical for you long term, especially given your substantial appetite. Havent you said you really dont want to model very long anyway? Wouldnt you feel better if you could indulge in your favorite foods right now and just forgo modeling altogether? 

Well yeah, Courtney disclosed, But my mother is very strict. 

Dr. Holstein serenely asked, But Courtney, how do you feel, yourself, about dieting? 

Courtney took a minute to think, scratching her waist as she replied, If I have an occasional cheeseburger whats the big deal as long as I have them in moderation? 

Dr. Holstein lifted her eyebrows, But the fact is you loathe dieting, its a difficult task that works against your natural behavior. If it werent for your mothers will power you would be rather plump already, isnt that so?. 

A bored expression dwelt upon Courtneys exquisite face, Ive never had an issue with my weight. 

Given your sedentary lifestyle and outrageous appetite, you shouldnt be model thin, Dr. Holstein remarked. From studying your appearance, Id say a career in modeling is futile without your mothers control. Do you want her always being in control? 

Well, no, but   

Tamara returned with the shake. Distracting Courtneys attention away from Dr. Holstein, she handed it to the client. Courtney pleasantly sighed, her appetite raging, she began consuming the shake while Dr. Holstein sternly conveyed, The only reason your mother is thin is because of the obligation to her appearance. Her profession demands it and she agrees. However, had your mother never left that hackneyed community and remained a hairdresser, she would have been heavier herself. 

Dr. Holstein could tell by Courtneys dull expression that the chemicals in the shake were starting to take effect. Think about it. If you had what you really want you wouldnt receive any pressure from her at all in maintaining your appearance, making you control your weight against your natural will. And if you could express your natural will you would be a more normal, naturally pleasant person. Isnt that the case? 

Courtney was now in a dazed state, she understood what was being said and could communicate but felt limp in body and mind. Courtney released her lips from the straw, speaking with an inhibited smile, Yeah..that makes sense. 

Dr. Holstein swerved her head toward Tamara, You may resume with Courtneys breakfast. 

Tamara ran her hand over Courtneys check and purred, Would you like that? 

Courtney sluggishly shook head and passively smiled. Dr. Holstein filled the blank sheet within Courtneys sub-conscious, In actuality, you know dieting isnt for you. Matter of fact, with your outrageous appetite, dieting is pointless. Do you agree? 

Courtney exhaled, Huh-uh. 

Dr. Holstein crinkled her nose, Its a strenuous task that you cant accomplish, why bother? You hate counting calories. 

Courtney rocked her head and spoke in a compliant tone, I dread dieting, hate it! But um, what will Max think? 

Dr. Holstein serenely smiled, Still looking for a man to keep you in the luxurious lifestyle that you long for? Thats a fair concern but I think youll find a guy comfortably enough to please you. 

As Tamara returned with a steaming bowl of what appeared to be pudding, Dr. Holstein vacated the chair, Ill be back to see Courtney in two weeks, keep me updated on her progress.


----------



## Observer (Aug 29, 2009)

Tamara placed a bib around Courtney, “I’ll follow your orders to the letter doctor and make sure Courtney’s well fed.” 

Tamara edged her wide bottom into the seat and stirred a spoon within the bowl. Whatever it was, the enticing aroma all the more provoked Courtney’s appetite. Tamara brought the spoon to Courtney’s lips, 

“You’re going to fee..feed meeee?” 

Tamara slipped the spoon between Courtney’s lips, “That’s correct, for at least a week.” 

There was a sensational sweet taste to the cuisine, Courtney licked her lips before lapping up another spoonful. “You’ll be able to eat solid foods in a while but for the time being, it’s essential that you nourish on this special, we’ll call it pudding. It’ll make you into a new woman.” 

Courtney greedily devoured the next spoonful, much too absorbed with her feeding to further ask any more questions. “Milkshakes too and plenty of them”, 

Tamara added, “And since you enjoy chocolate, maybe I can provide a box everyday just for you to nibble on while watching TV.” 

Courtney slurped up a generous spoonful, bloating her delicate cheeks, “but…you…sure my mother would approve?” 

Tamara chuckled as she continued with the feeding, “Now Courtney, you mom has her own issues to deal with. Be content in your natural behavior.” 

The feeding ensued, another bowl and a milkshake afterwards. Courtney nodded away while watching TV and wasn’t disturbed until lunch, the same meal appropriately being served. 

The next two weeks were a blur to Courtney, lodged in a unobtrusive room, entertained by silly television shows and fed a calorific diet. Her boredom, when not amused by &#8216;Saved by the Bell ’ and shows similar in value, increased her appetite and generated a condition of acute laziness. Courtney had just finished a strawberry flavored shake when Sandy entered her room with a wheelchair, “Hey there, hop aboard, you’re going to the clinic!” 

Courtney droopily swayed her head and yawned, “Okay, let me get dressed first.” 

Tamara walked around Sandy, approaching Courtney with a pleasant smile, “No need for that, your hospital gown is suitable enough for your visit.” 

Tamara removed the bib that was wrapped around Courtney’s neck and then pulled back the thin blankets. 

“You’re going to need my assistance”, Tamara told Courtney. 

Courtney’s brow wrinkled, icy eyes and stiff upper lip, “I can make it on my own.” 

Courtney flung her legs over the side of the bed, her feet touching the floor, she slid off the bumpy mattress. Tamara seized Courtney by the shoulders and in slow motion brought Courtney to the wheelchair. 

Sandy lifted the box of chocolates off the dresser, “Something to munch while we travel?” 

Courtney grabbed a handful, plopping two in her mouth as Sandy whirled Courtney around and wheeled her out of the room. Down the same darkened corridors and using the same elevators, Courtney was taken back to the clinic. 

Reaching the clinic, Courtney was hurried into an examination room, Sandy helping her out of the wheelchair and into a plastic chair. 

Dr. Holstein entered a few minutes later, “Well now Courtney, how do you feel?” 

Courtney sighed, “I’m okay, I guess?” 

“Are Tamara and Sandy taking adequate care of you, making you comfortable and all that?”, an overtly cheerful Dr. Holstein inquired. 

Courtney sighed, “Yeah, they treat me fine. Could I like, get to feed myself?” 

Dr. Holstein nodded, “Yes, and I think you’re ready for solid food as well, provided you have a milkshake with every meal.” 

Courtney momentarily straightened her posture, “Those milkshakes, they’re like nothing I ever had before.” 

Upon Dr. Holstein asking if she enjoyed them, Courtney grinned, “I do, very much.” 

Dr. Holstein invited Courtney to stand up and for Sandy to help in removing her gown. Dr. Holstein calmly instructed Sandy, “Bring Courtney over to the mirror so she can get a look at herself.” 

Sandy brought Courtney to the full length mirror covering the door. Dr. Holstein advised Courtney, “Take a few minutes Courtney, inspect your appearance” 

Courtney slowly looked herself over. Her facial features had filled out, noteworthy was the exaggeration too the roundness of her face brought on by the primate Dutch boy hairstyle. The most perceptible change to Courtney’s physical appearance was that her figure lacked muscle tone. The tissue in her upper arms had become flabby, her breasts, cradled in the cheapest bra that money could buy, seemed a tad roomier and her waist was no longer as lean. 
Courtney’s tummy was softer, a modest paunch puffing up her all too conservative cotton panties and a tiny roll circled her hips. Her posterior had spread ever so slightly with a bloated quality and her thighs were thicker and overall squishy in composition. 

Courtney whirled at the hips, her sour expression corresponding with her whining, “I’m getting fat.” 

Dr. Holstein approached Courtney, gently conveying, “No need to fret, you look absolutely normal.” 

Dr. Holstein smiled as she turned Courtney around for another glance into the mirror, “You’ve been deceiving yourself into something you’re not. Do you see a fashion model?” 

Courtney leaned into Dr. Holstein, unable to accurately reply, “Well no….not now…..but I’m still….I’m totally out of shape.” 

Dr. Holstein placed her hand over Courtney’s upper arm, “A career in modeling isn’t for females like you. The roundness of your face and your facial characteristics dictate a compliant variety of female. Simply put, you’re pretty but there’s nothing unique about your appearance. You’re a young lady of conventional means. Nothing wrong with that, but you need to accept that is who you naturally are.” 

Dr. Holstein softly repeated her question, “Now, are you modeling material?” 

Courtney briefly stared into space before admitting, “No ma’am.” 

Dr. Holstein turned Courtney around and brought her to the scale. Courtney glanced over her wiggling thighs as she clumsily moved, clutching her tummy pouch as she stepped on the scale. Dr. Holstein genially informed Courtney, “Excellent, 139-pounds, you’ve put on 15-pounds since you’ve arrived.” 

“I never weighed this much….ever!”, Courtney tensely squeaked. 

Sandy eased Courtney back into her gown as Dr. Holstein instructed the nurse, “Please escort Courtney back to her room.” 

Courtney whined as Sandy helped her into the wheelchair, “I can’t get any heavier…my social life will be in ruins, important men won’t want me.” 

“Now Courtney, what social life are you speaking of?”, Dr. Holstein asked, then sugarily continued, “Girls like you don’t wear stylish clothes and feel out of place at trendy nightclubs.” 

Dr. Holstein waved Sandy over and whispered, “She’s still hanging onto her vanity. Give her an extra milkshake with a second spoonful of H-14-12. I’ll stop by after lunch, by then her subconscious will be like putty in my hands”. 

Sandy did as exactly as she was told and brought Courtney an extra milkshake, spiked with a second spoonful of H-14-12. Courtney was in a cantankerous mood. She accepted, through Dr. Holstein’s manipulation, that she didn’t have the suitable attributes to make it as model. 

However, Courtney couldn’t altogether accept an unassuming existence nor becoming any heavier. Growing up in upper class environment, Courtney just couldn’t imagine abandoning her affluent standard of living. Weight played a major part in her status as well. In her league, appearance was everything and only lower class females let themselves get fat. It was similar in regards to dating. The worthwhile males that Courtney desired never romanced females that weren’t their equal or superior in physical attractiveness. A pudgy Courtney, she sensed, would have to date below her status. 

“Jeb, “she thought. “a guy like Je, who would feed me cake, that would be nice. Too bad the city doesn’t have guys like him.” 

After the next couple of days Courtney was soaked in sweat, uncomfortable and worried. 

Now allowed to feed herself she had immediately gobbled up an extra sized portion of macaroni and cheese, fries and cupcakes for lunch. She had promised herself to only nibble but her appetite increased as she ate. Similar in regards to the chocolate shakes she consumed. She hadn’t much willpower to begin with, now she was in her view eating like a pig. 

Courtney as well couldn’t quite understand her newfound amusement in the trivial TV shows that were constantly being played for her via the DVD player. 

“Maybe”, Courtney surmised, “Once I’m out of here, I can go to a real spa and get my weight back to normal?” 

Perhaps. But now that she was allowed to feed herself she found beginning the net dsay that just about anything was available from the Spa's kitchen for the asking - pastries, casseroles, pancakes, soufflés, Sheppard’s pie, pasta dishes, quesadillas, --- all the things she'd been forbidden or restricted for twenty one years. And rather than resisting she was savoring every bite. 

By the time Dr. Holstein arrived again the solution in the milkshakes were taking their usual xourse, leaving Courtney in a ditzy state. 

“Hello Courtney!”, Dr. Holstein chimed, “I thought we’d continue with our talk? You up for it?” 

Courtney sneered at Dr. Holstein, who handed her a bowl of ice cream. Dr. Holstein ignored the sneer, relinquishing her thoughts with conviction, “You’re a mess, clueless and deceiving yourself.” 

Courtney edged upward, her back against the pillow, the bowl centered on her stomach. At first Courtney considered refusing the dessert but it looked so tasty. She released a sigh, bringing a generous spoonful to her lips. Dr. Holstein owned the arena, “I encourage you to eat as I speak but at the same time, relax. You’re too uptight, release your frustrations and listen to me.” 

Courtney stared wide eyed. Dr. Holstein serenely began, “Think Courtney. Think of yourself freed from the shallow barriers of society. You have no reason now to be vain, no reason to be counting calories, no desire in trendy fashions or high profile career. You’re a content female who doesn’t hold back her vigorous appetite. Modest in means and docile in demeanor, isn’t this who you really enjoy being?” 

Courtney gazed at Dr. Holstein with glassy eyes, her sub conscious absorbing everything she was told. “Imagine your mother still a hairdresser, residing in that armpit of a town. You’ve never been exposed to the lavish lifestyle, no pressure to diet or reason to watch your weight.” 

Dr. Holstein eventually concluded, “You’re now realistic in habit and aspiration, no putting on airs, settling into a down-to-earth category of female, where vanity plays no role.” 

Before Courtney knew it, Dr. Holstein had left her room and her bowl was empty of ice cream. 

The next day she was wakened by a familiar voice; “Good morning, Courtney! Did you sleep well?” 

Tamara had brought Courtney her breakfast. Beef patty and three eggs, fries and a stack of pancakes. A milkshake on the side. Courtney yawned as she stretched, “Not bad.” 

Tamara placed the food tray on the portable table and wheeled it over to Courtney, “Would you like to watch TV?” 

Courtney scratched the side of her face while gazing at her substantially large breakfast, “I think so?” 

Courtney sipped her milkshake, watching Tamara slipping the DVD into the player, “You know, you’re very pretty.” 

Tamara spun around, hands over her spacious hips she smiled, “Thank you, you’re cute yourself.” 

Courtney tilted her head and blushed. “Max wouldn’t agree, but I wonder about Jeb?”

“Oh, you may be happy to know Dr. Holstein is pleased with your progress. Tomorrow you get a red gown and a regular room. Now, go ahead and rest. “

*(Continued in post 24 of this thread)*


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 30, 2009)

wow...simply wow, this is shaping up to be ur best story yet!!


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Sparten1, I'm glad you're enjoying the story! Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Morepushing13, I appreciate the kudos, thanks, Matt


----------



## HogBellyII (Aug 30, 2009)

Although since I am a true corn fed hog, I was not pleased with how you portrayed Nebraska. We are not all hicks here. And there are some metropolitan areas. FYI Elkhorn is a suburb of the largest city in the state, so hardly the hick town you portrayed it as.


----------



## atcAlan (Aug 30, 2009)

Matt, I love the whole story and have my own idea of where this is going to lead. Can't wait to see if I'm right. Keep em coming


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 31, 2009)

Greetings HogbellyII, I sincerely apologize for offending you or any other citizen of Nebraska. Please understand it was unintentional. I would like to add that, this is a work of fiction and the community that I described could be any of a number of economically poor communities in the USA. I simply picked Nebraska because it suggested a environment both distant and different from where the characters reside. I burrowed the name of Elkhorn not from the Nebraska burb but honestly, from a small town in Wisconsin that I occasionally visit. I've visited enough small Wisconsin towns to know that most rural Americans are honest, hard work people who will go out of their way to make you feel comfortable.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello atcAlan, I'm pleased you're enjoying the story and appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2009)

*PART THREE : OPPORTUNITY TO CROW: * 

It was Lucy who brought it to Sonias attention, it had been a solid month since Courtney had been enrolled at the spa. 

You cant rely on a few E-mails from Dr. Holstein to be sure of your daughters development? Lucy told Sonia over cocktails at a swank Manhattan nightspot. 

Sonia took a sip of drink. Since her daughter had gone to Nebraska she felt free to date whom she pleased with no fear of competition from her presumptuous and pretentious daughter. It had been a mistake to try to make her a model, all it did was create problems. . But she didnt want to share her relief and sense of freedom with her pudgy coworker. The Spa had been Lucys arrangement and Sonia didnt want to be any more obligated than she was.

Has she even written you? Lucy inquired. 

Sonia was much too engrossed with thinking about a debonair young man who had been eyeing her ever since she left the powder room. 

Did you say something?, Sonia asked, her finger circling the top of her glass. 

Lucy lifted her eyes, You heard me perfectly well. Arent you the least bit curious? 

Sonia swung her head in Lucys direction, If Courtneys been fattened to my expectations? Sure! But I work hard and deserve my fun. 

Lucy laid her arms over the bar, presenting Sonia with an opened mouth gape, prompting Sonia to embellish her thoughts. 

I can visualize her quite well. Fat and dumpy, too self-conscious too be around her friends, practically a homebody. 

Sonia sipped her Gin and Tonic, Shell save me a pretty penny in clothes too. I dont think shell have the figure for better quality apparel. Now it will be sweats and spandex, off the rack from Sears. 

Lucy nodded, excitedly inquiring, How much weight do you think she has put on? 

Sonia momentarily glanced at the fellow down the bar, Last E-mail I received, Dr. Holstein said Courtney has put on 35-pounds. 

In one month! Lucy chirped, Thats a lot. But shes not exactly a cow. 

Sonia shrewdly smiled, Not yet but I have Dr. Holsteins guarantee, within a year, shell be a blimp. 

You serious? Lucy smiled. 

Sonia ran her fingers through her hair, According to the program, shes being conditioned into becoming a compulsive overeater, eventually producing a rounder, passive version of Courtney. 

You should really go and see her, Lucy repeated her suggestion.

Sonia leaned away from Lucy, I dont know? Porky will be back in six months, Ill see her then. 

Lucy released a minor chuckle, Porky? 

Catchy nickname isnt it? a catty grin enhanced Sonias features, Though I wouldnt call her that in person. 

Lucy gripped the bar, swaying her body toward Sonia, Six months is a long time away. Why not take a three day weekend and fly out to Nebraska and see her? Youll be able to get a chance to see how much shes changed, besides, you can reinforce the conditioning. 

The conversation was briefly interrupted by the bartender who brought Sonia another gin and tonic, This is from the dapper gentleman down the bar. 

Sonia pivoted her shapely figure, decked out in a sweltering cherry red dress, acknowledging the young man with a friendly gesture. Sonia grabbed her purse, pausing before walking over and thanking the man for the drink, What do you mean, reinforce the conditioning? 

Lucy flexed her eyebrows, You know? Tell her youre not disappointed that she wont be a model and that being a fatty doesnt bother you. 

Lucy drew her body next to Sonia, softly embracing her upper arm, Look at it like this, if Courtney thinks it doesnt bother you that shes gaining weight, she wont resent you sending her to the spa or challenge your authority. Shell accept her weight without issue, manufacturing a plus toward your goal. 

Sonia conceded, Since shes been away, Ive received much more attention, shell never hog the spotlight again. 

At first Lucy chuckled, Nice play on words.

Then her tone became emotionless, Ill look after things while youre away. Itll be my pleasure. 

Sonias curious expression was broken free by a bubbly smile as she prepared to venture over to the male in waiting, Yeah, make all the arrangements I have some serious business to attend to. 

Lucy ran her finger down the side of her glass, unequivocally smirking as she watched Sonia encountering the young man, I sure will. 

Lucy took special care in organizing Sonias flight to Nebraska, even hiring a chauffer to drive her to the spa once she landed. Once Sonia wrapped up her visit with Courtney, the chauffer would drive her back to the airport. Lucy hugged Sonia at the parting gate, Put your mind at ease, Sonia. You enjoy your stay with Courtney and Ill take care of the office. 

Sonia broke away form the embrace, smiling but a little annoyed, I have never flown coach before, are you sure there were no first class seats available? 

Lucy glided the lightweight suitcase into Sonias hand, It was last minute, the best I could do. 

Sonia began to drift away, Remember, I have my cell in case theres a problem. 

Lucy nodded, Relax, Ill do fine. 

Sonia maneuvered over to the flight attendant and handed her the boarding pass. Sonias wavy black hair skimmed the top of her shoulders as she rotated her head, wanting to wave goodbye, she discovered Lucy had already left. 

Once landing, Sonia picked up suitcase and located her chauffer. The driver, who appeared to be in his late twenties, was as unprofessional as they came. He walked more than a few steps ahead of Sonia, didnt take her suitcase until she advised him to do so, and he slipped into the limousine without opening the door for her. The limousine itself was below average, though roomy it lacked the contemporary novelties that Sonia had become accustomed too. 

Sonia was beet red in anger, making several calls but always getting Lucys voice mail. The driver took Sonia almost directly to the Spa, the only stops on the way were a gas station to fuel up and for Sonia too, as polite company refers, powder her nose. The chauffer sped through Elkhorn, the candy bar Sonia had bought at the gas station didnt do much in curbing her appetite, a pit stop in Elkhorn was warranted. Marge was delighted in seeing Sonia. Being too naïve to realize her snootiness, Marge figured thats how important folks conducted themselves. 

Nice to see you, wheres that cute as a button daughter of yours?, Marge ecstatically hummed. 

The limousine had no air conditioning and Sonia was in a foul mood. Soaked in sweat, her lovely mane wilted, her Park Avenue attire drenched, Im traveling solo, I would like to order some take out. 

Marges belly jiggled as she removed the pad from her pocket, Sure thing, the special today is_. 

Sonia abruptly interrupted Marge, I just would like a plain hamburger and a diet cola. 

Marge contently nodded, buzzing with a beautiful smile, Coming right up, why not take a seat? 

Im in a hurry, so make it quick, Sonia remarked as she advanced toward the counter. Marges smile never left her face, even her tone was unruffled, Sure thing, Ill have it for you, soon as possible. 

Marge froze in her tracks, the same vile tarts lounging at the counter, chattering away while sipping on coffee. Their chaotic laughter came to an halt when they noticed Sonia, Cindy recognized her immediately and lean backward, Say, you came back, did ya? 

Sonia bobbled her head, being accepted by this socially inferior woman as a friend made her feel sorely uncomfortable. Sonia glanced over Cindy, her outrageous appearance lacked both class and common sense. A variety of cosmetics discarded over her pretty face while her plump figure was tightly wrapped in a short, sleeveless yellow dress that showed off her big boobs, potbelly and thick thighs. Sonia felt an undeniable surge of queasiness as Cindy invited her to join them. 

Pulling her purse upward, firmly planting it against her breasts, Sonia hoisted her chin upward, Are the facilitaties handy? 

The females at the counter looked each other over, quite unsure of what Sonia meant, though a pudgy dark haired chick responded, I think she means the bathroom? 

Cindy gestured with a cheerful grin, In back babe, go straight in back. Sonia strutted by the chicks, keeping her eyes in front as she made tracks to the ladies room. Noticing the chipped paint on the deteriorating lime green door, Ladies Room in black block letters, Sonia sighed in distress, this couldnt get much worst? 

Hey, youre Courtneys mom!, a voice rifled from behind. 

Sonia twisted at the hips, there stood Jeb, Sonia slowly nodded at the chubby young man whose large gut traveled over his checkered pants. Jeb pushed back the greasy locks that covered his eyes and politely introduced himself with a cordial smile, Im Jeb, I met Courtney last time you were in. Is she with you now? 

Sonia replied with an elongated, Nooooooooooo

Then she impishly grinned, Shes being treated at a kind of resort, Im on my way to visit her, Ill tell her you said hi. 

Jeb stood in a comfortable stance, a brilliant glow to his face, I would appreciate that, thank you. 

Sonia was curious, Yeah, tapping her chin, she then humorously questioned, You have a thing for Courtney? 

Jeb dropped his head, his chubby cheeks blushing rose pink as he whirled at the hips, Well, shes truly special. 

Obviously, Sonias prevailing sophistication would never consent to having such an uneducated, dumpy young man as a possible mate for her daughter. Though it was an intriguing question, would he accept Courtney now that she was no longer slim? 

Sonia tilted her head, Jeb, you find Courtney attractive? 

Jeb recovered his stance but nervously scratched his belly, Yes maam, I do, shes very pretty. But thats not all of it. She seems like a real nice person, someone whos a privilege to know. 

Sonia rested her purse on her hip, Thats reassuring, Jeb. Courtneys at this resort because shes having difficulties managing her weight. 

Shell be okay?, Jeb asked with genuine concern. Sonia bit her lip, replying in dramatic fashion, Courtney will be just fine but Im afraid shes gained a lot of weight. 

Sonia was sure Jeb would be civil concerning the news but wasnt prepared for his total reaction, Theres nothing wrong with that. I suspect shes just as beautiful as ever. 

That wasnt the reply Sonia wanted. Yes, she surmised he would be polite and might remark something along the lines of; maybe she could lose the weight or thats too bad, she was very pretty. Even here, out in the middle of nowhere, fat chicks had to be considered less attractive than slimmer females? 

Sonia purposely stirred the pot, Thats good to know, the men she regularly dates dont appreciate overweight girls. 

Sonias facial features crinkled in mock concern, It wouldnt matter to you, if the next time you saw Courtney she was big and fat? 

Jeb took a step forward, Sonia backed away, Of course not. 

There was a thoughtful smile upon Jebs face and his voice boomed with sincerity, Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes. Anyway, if a man cant recognize that, he doesnt deserve to know Courtney. 

Sonia was bitter; she didnt receive the reply she wanted. Then again, looking Jeb over, she considered the source. 

Her bubbly candor masking her true feelings, she replied Well then, perhaps well swing by on the way back sometime and you can get a look at Courtney yourself. 

That would be very kind of you, Jeb told Sonia, I would like that very much, thanks. 

After a few nonchalant comments, Sonia entered the bathroom. She of course had no desire of ever returning to what she considered a mucky diner again. Once Courtneys time at the spa was completed, she would naturally be given a plane ticket directly back to New York. If she wanted to stop back here before reaching the airport, it would be entirely her own decision. Sonia didnt really care. It was just a relief that Courtney wouldnt commandeer the spotlight from her any longer. 

Sonia splashed a handful of cold water over her face and opened the top button of her red designer blouse. She patted her neck with another handful, stopping just above her bust. Cindy unexpectedly walked in, chirping out loud, Hey, youve been gone so long, came to make sure you didnt fall in! 

With that Cindy released a boisterous laugh. Sonia smugly turned to Cindy, Im quite fine, thank you. 

Cindy glimpsed over Sonias reflection, You know what, babe? Your daughter is really eye candy but she doesnt have a patch on you. 

Sonia rubbed her head, Come again? 

Cindy leaned up against the sink, her cushy belly ever so slightly tilting downward, Im just saying you have a knack for style and though you daughter is cute and has a nice figure, she doesnt have the glitzy look you have. 

Sonia pulled a comb out of her purse and tried to bring some life back into her dilapidated mane, Thanks? 

You have a nice rack too, Cindy bluntly blurted, You would be really popular with the fellas around here. 

Sonia placed the comb back into her purse, in its dampened condition it was no use, her was hair hanging down the sides of her face. 

Thats nice of you to noticed, Sonia replied as she buttoned her blouse, but I do quite well dating back home. 

Cindy rendered Sonia a cheesy smile, Thats plain, but should you ever come back again, come join us some night. 

Sonia sighed, lying through her grin, That sounds that fun, I will. 

Cindy moved away from the sink, facing the mirror she adjusted her bra, If youre aiming to leave, your food is ready. 

Sonia briskly shook head, Yeah, thanks. 

Cindy swayed her hips, purring with a wink, Now you come back real soon, I just know youd like it around here. 

Sonia acknowledged the comment with a closed lips smile. Moving toward the door, Sonia paused and turned around, addressing Cindy as she puffed up her blond beehive, You really think Im more attractive than my daughter? 

Cindys giggle resembled a squeal, Why yes, babe! 

Holding her hands to her hips, Cindy chimed in conviction, Youre like, a million miles a head of her in looks. Youre holding up nicely but I cant say that about your daughter. 

Why is that? Sonia calmly asked. 

Cindy approached Sonia, Nothing personal but some of us are made for show, some of us belong in the kitchen. I see it in her eyes but her hips too. Kinda of like, shes skinny today and all, but come two years down the road and shell possibly be just plain huge. It could happen real easy/ 

Sonia winked, Thank you for the observation, I think we could become friends. 

Sonia played a little loose with her words but Cindys comments almost made it worth the trip!


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2009)

Back on the road, Sonia began to nibble on her burger when her cell phone rang. 

“This is Sonia”, she announced into the receiver. 

Lucy’s voice appeared somewhat annoyed, as if she was being harassed, “Hello Sonia, you’ve been leaving me a stack load of voice mails, what’s exactly the dilemma?” 

Sonia deliberately coughed to compensate for the tone she was being addressed in, then chided Lucy for the unsatisfactory mode of transportation and for not promptly answering her messages. 

“I suggest you work on your professionalism or pull that maid uniform out of the closet,” a vexed Sonia threatened Lucy. 

There was a momentarily lapse of verbal exchange in the conversation, Lucy lethargically exhaled, “I had a board meeting and then met with a representative from the home office.” 

Sonia heatedly questioned, “I thought the board meeting was postponed?” 

“What twas I suppose to do?”, Lucy heatedly replied, “Tell them to hold off until you return because you just had to visit your daughter?” 

Sonia bit into her burger, speaking as she chewed, “The board meetings always coincide with my schedule.” 

“You’re not here, so your schedule has no bearing on the meeting”, Lucy snapped. 

Another pause in the conversation, mainly because Sonia had taken another bite, allowing Lucy to change streams. 

“How’s Courtney doing anyway?”, Lucy composedly but mockingly asked. 

Sonia slipped her head unto the cushion, “I haven’t seen her yet, this ride is taking forever.” 

Lucy snickered, “Let Courtney know that I’m willing to hire her as my maid.” 

Sonia softly giggled, “That would never happen, she doesn’t have a clue about housework. Anyway, we both know she’s beyond lazy.” 

Lucy scornfully reflected, “She used to just get under my skin, making me feel inadequate and unattractive. It would be poetic justice having her as a servant, picking up after me, wearing those despicable maid uniforms.” 

Sonia might have desired Courtney’s appearance changed and maybe taking an uncomplicated job at the company but surely not employed as a maid. 

“No Lucy, I’ll find Courtney a menial part time job at the company.” 

Lucy laughed, “They’re always looking for help in the cafeteria!” 

Sonia lifted her chin, remembering Jeb, she told Lucy, “You won’t believe this but I met this stout lad who works at this small polluted diner, he’s absolutely mesmerized with Courtney.” 

Lucy giggled, “Does her admirer know of the recent developments to her figure?” 

“Yeah”, Sonia chirped, “And he wasn’t alarmed.” 

Lucy condescendingly replied, “Arrange for Courtney to relocate there, she’d be out of your hair and in a suitable habitat.” 

Sonia disagreed, “I can’t do that, the town reminds me of the obsolete community I left.” 

“You should accede to my way of thinking”, Lucy snapped, “Your arrogance won’t permit you to be embarrassed by Courtney’s transformation. It’s the perfect place for her, an ordinary small town, appropriate for her mundane existence.” 

Sonia objected, “I couldn’t do that to her!” 

Lucy upped the ante, “Sonia, would you introduce Courtney at parties, show her around your country club?” 

Silence prevailed on Sonia’s end, encouraged Lucy to continue, “She’s of a different culture now, one that opposes your’s. She’s almost certainly going to be always broke as well as overweight on her own. Hopefully that guy will provide for her, but she can always wash dishes at that diner.” 

Sonia was about to respond when Lucy abruptly ended the conversation, “I’ll talk to you later, I have things to do!” 

A while later Sonia reached the spa, after exchanging words with the driver, “I’ll be back in a few hours”, 

The driver nodded his head and Sonia walked into the building. Mandy at the front desk recognized Sonia immediately, “Welcome to the spa Mrs. Cranston. I’ll ring for Jenny to escort you.” 

Sonia was still in a sour mood and sneered at Mandy, “It’s Ms. Cranston.” 

Mandy’s rubbery double chin inflated as she nodded, “My error, sorry.” 

A few minutes later, Sonia noticed a young woman walking toward her. Her long brown hair cascaded over her shoulders, framing her sweet face and her plus size figure look meticulously professional in a dark blue blazer and skirt. “Welcome to Dr. Holstein’s spa, I’m Jenny Houghton, a senior coordinator. Shall I walk you through?” 

Sonia scrutinized Jenny’s appearance. Her oval shaped face was more than just a little pretty, plump cheeks merging with her supple double chin while her pear shaped, 225-pound figure sparkled in authentic sensuality. Sonia looked into Jenny’s gentle brown eyes, “No, I’m here to see my daughter. Courtney Cranston, I enrolled her a month ago.” 

Jenny swerved toward Mandy who looked up the file on her computer. 

“She was just moved yesterday to ward nine, sub basement 0”, Mandy informed Jenny with a perky tone. 

“That is fabulous!”, Jenny chimed, “Ward nine is reserved for clients who have accepted their conditioning. I’m happy to escort you Ms. Cranston, but maybe you would like to freshen up first?” 

Sonia picked up her suitcase, “Absolutely, thank you.” 

Shoulder to shoulder, they walked down the bleak corridor, Sonia feeling a little comfortable due to it’s poor lighting and detached atmosphere. 

“I assume you would like to speak with Dr. Holstein?”, Jenny asked in a proficient manner. 

“First I would like to see Courtney”, Sonia replied. 

Jenny swiftly nodded, “Refreshments are at your disposal.” 

Sonia sighed, “I could use a drink?” 

Jenny brought Sonia to an elevator, “Alcoholic beverages aren’t normally permitted but I’ll see what I can do. Anything special?’” 

The elevator door opened, Sonia requesting as they entered, “A gin and tonic should do it.” 

Sonia hadn’t imagined the spa looking so grim. 

Unlike Courtney, who expected tennis courts and swimming pools, Sonia understood the spa was for all practical purposes, a fattening hospital. However, Sonia regarded the overall tone of the establishment as spooky. It was a dark, narrow hallway that took them to their destination. 

Jenny unlocked the thick door, gesturing with her arm, “Make yourself comfortable, I’ll be right back with your drink.” 

Jenny walked away, her wide hips swaying, her beefy big ass jiggling, she disappeared into the darkness. Sonia shut the heavy door, unbuttoning her blouse as she examined the room. Comfortable looking bed with iron posts and covered with an ugly yellow blanket. One chair next to an old fashion table and a small, dented dresser. Sonia undressed in an orderly fashion, “I’m going to have to see about the bill, if Courtney’s room is anything like this, I want half of my money back.” 

A tiny closet was available where she hung her clothes, a red top and black skirt. Pushing back her silky black hair, Sonia marched to the bathroom. The tile on the floor was cracked, the mirror was crooked and the shower curtain was cheap plastic. 

“I have never seen such squalor”, Sonia vented to herself. Removing her undergarments, Sonia checked out her reflection in the mirror. She ran her hand over her smooth belly, then perched her hands over her narrow waist as she turned to look over her backside. Her small, circler shaped posterior was firm to her touch and mildly wobbled after she playfully slapped it, 

“At least I’m in the best shape ever, but tis place ...” Sonia entered the shower, peering over the stall with unforgivable disgust. The warm water claimed her body. Loudly exhaling, she grabbed the bar of soap, rubbing it against a wash cloth before cleaning herself off. This shabby room was a coarse reminder of how far Sonia had come. It wasn’t much better than the trivial shack where she lived before moving to the big city. Even the furniture was equal to the sparse fixtures she picked up at second hand shops. 

“Hate to think I’d be still living like this if I never left but I probably would have.” By the time Jenny had returned, Sonia had showered and dried herself off. A towel wrapped around her svelte body as she pulled out her stylish attire. 

“Oh no”, Jenny cautioned Sonia, “You can’t wear that!” 

Sonia took a forceful swig of her gin and tonic, “Excuse me?” 

Jenny took the blouse out of Sonia’s hands, “Your daughter is now of a humble disposition . If you wear this, you’ll only make her feel intimidated.” 

Sonia took another sip, “Courtney, humble? This I have to see.” 

“I’ll find you some suitable clothing and refresh your drink, if you want?”, Jenny congenially smiled. 

Sonia polished off the drink and handed Jenny the glass, “Sure. In the mean time, I’ll apply my cosmetics.” 

Jenny tilt her head, “I have to advise you not too. Courtney needs time to adjust and seeing you looking glamorous will only make her feel inferior.” 

Sonia shrugged her shoulders, asking as she parked her curvy ass on the bed, “How long will this go on? I work in the fashion industry and I can’t just minimize my appearance.” 

Jenny nodded, “That’s a fair question. Courtney has accepted her weight as determined by nature and has assume a much more modest personality. However, there is an underlying prejudice provoked by the environment in which she was raised that heavy females aren’t as attractive as lighter females. Courtney needs time to realize that heavy females are just as vibrant and sexual as their slender counterparts.” 

Sonia flexed her eyebrows and retorted, “Courtney wasn’t sent here for a self-esteem seminar.” 

Jenny folded her hands, centering them over her over big bulging belly, “Maybe you missed something I said, Ms. Cranston? Her behavior has been modified, your daughter is now a docile young lady. She has no interest in designer fashion and all the luxuries that go with the prestige that validated her earlier lifestyle. You received what you paid for Ms. Cranston, Courtney is just an ordinary young woman who’ll probably get by on a modest income while working some desk job or the 7-11. She’s gained weight and will become even heavier due to her outrageous appetite and, I'm sad to say, habitual laziness.” 

Jenny proceeded to the door, “Ironic isn’t it, Ms. Cranston? Courtney’s the type that’s indubitably invisible to people like you.”

Jenny returned and handed Sonia another gin and tonic and a pale red dress. It was the same variety worn by Courtney and the other clients. Words went unspoken while Sonia put on the bleak garment. Jenny walked to the mirror and signaled her over, “I need to work on your hair.” 

Sonia winced, which wasn’t her style, “You’re kidding me?” 

Jenny good-humouredly conveyed, “I have some bobbie pins, I have to put your hair up.” 

Sonia didn’t question the request. Obviously it had something to do with averting the sin of vanity away from Courtney. Sonia ran a mouthful of gin and tonic through her lips and joined Jenny at the mirror. Jenny did a decent enough job of shaping Sonia’s mane into an upward style. It did compliment her captivating high cheekbones and accented the diamond shape of her face, though on the downside, it made her look a little more mature. 

The journey to Courtney’s ward was through the same dark tunnels and halls, a fright elevator and then some stairs. Sonia was overcome with a queasy sensation and felt just a little lightheaded. This she knew was the obvious result of back to back glasses of gin, the second one she had disposed of in two gulps. 

A young plus sized nurse was at the information desk, curly black hair in an elegant style, she resembled a well fed Dorothy Lamour. 

“Hello, Jenny!”, she enthusiastically bellowed, “What can I do for you? ” 

Sonia looked over the nurse, her upper arms were huge and her overtly buxom bust sprawled over her colossal belly. Alluring features upon her round face, chubby cheeks, plump second chin, a third in development. She thought, “what does she weigh? 300-pounds? 

Jenny giggled, “This is Sonia, she wishes to see Courtney.” 

“Yes!” the nurse giggled back, “Of course!” 

The nurse pressed the buttoned that released the electronic doors. Sonia didn’t appreciate being called by her proper name, it was reserved for family, friends and business associates but why quarrel? She had no plans in returning after visiting Courtney. Jenny waved to the nurse as they crossed through the threshold into the ward, “See you later, Marcia!” 

Marcia leaned over, her big boobs squishing against the desk, “I’ll see you at break, we’ll grab a couple of cola’s and catch up on current events!” 

Jenny brushed up against Sonia as they walked down the better lighted and roomier hall, “I’ve known Marcia for going on two years and I believe she has broken more hearts than any woman I’ve known.” 

Sonia only responded with a ridiculous smirk. In this part of the spa, the walls were in better shape, white in color as was the tile. There were a few clients situated around a big screen TV and another, who as she wobbled by on her way back to her room, Jenny acknowledged with a smile. 

Jenny explained, “In this ward, the client’s have full reign of the facilities. Their rooms consist of a bedroom, living room and bathroom. No kitchen is required, they’re provided substantial meals three times a day, snacks upon request.” 

Sonia motioned back to the electronic doors, “But they’re trapped, caged.” 

Jenny shook her head, “It’s to control their surroundings, keep the outside influences away. We house many clients at the spa. Some of whom, like Courtney for example, had to be specially treated. We can’t allow self-importance to corrupt the naïve.” 

Jenny paused, bringing Sonia to a halt as well, then gestured over to the corner where two fuller figured young ladies were playing cards. “See those two?”

Jenny’s gentle tone released through her heartfelt smile, “You wouldn’t recognize them as the same females when they arrived.” 

Sonia ventured an inquisitive glance. The females, both in their early twenties, laughed back and forth while playing cards and drinking milk, A plate of donuts besides them. Chubby and domestic looking, both were easily in reach of 250-pounds. 

Jenny tilted her head, “The dark haired girl is the daughter of a software technology specialist. He felt she was hobnobbing with too many elitist and sent her here for a makeover. Once she leaves here, she’ll go on to a community college. The other one is the former Colleen Donnelly, known as Gretchen Messersmith when she was a stripper in Vegas. Notice her big, um, torpedoes. Next week she’s going back to her family’s Iowa farm, she has a beau out there who hasn’t seen her in years but is aware that she’s not a size 4 anymore.” 

Sonia stood back as Jenny approached the pair for a minute of small talk. “Home economics is a fine choice for a major, you’ll do well.” 

“Colleen, when that young man sees how cute you’ve become, I just know he’ll propose within a month of your arrival.” 

Jenny walked back to Sonia who smugly ridiculed the conversation, “Nice pep talk coach.” 

Jenny sighed, “Spare me the condescension.” 

Ignoring Sonia’s corresponding smirk, Jenny brought her directly to Courtney’s room. Sonia was relieved, she couldn’t shake off the lightheadedness and needed to sit down. Jenny knocked on the door, a gawky voice yelled from within, “The door is open!” 

Jenny opened the door, allowing Sonia to enter first. The room, quite small, actually was nice but nothing exceptional. A sofa, coffee table and a standard TV. The walls were white, the carpet tan. 

“I’m in the bedroom!”, the lackadaisical voice of someone speaking while eating sailed through the air. 

Sonia’s gait had slowed, she was feeling kind of strange. .

“Maybe I’m coming down with something?” she pondered as she entered Courtney’s room. 

“Hi mom, they told me you might be coming by today,!”, Courtney humorously chuckled while laying in bed, nourishing on fried chicken. 

Sonia cracked a half smile, “Hi Courtney, how are you?” 

“I’m just fine!”, she announced while pulling apart a chicken wing and then devouring it. Sonia studied Courtney’s appearance. The shape of her face seemed rounder, maybe due too the frivolous Dutch boy hairstyle that had grown a little since she arrived. Her face did appear fuller, her cheekbones less define and a double chin was definitely in progress. 

Clothed in a grease and sweat stained hospital gown, Courtney’s soft, 162-pound figure was partially obscured by the blanket covering her body from the waist down. However, Sonia could tell Courtney was heavier. Her upper arms were a minuscule larger but lacked muscle tone and her breasts, minus a bra, had grown a cup size and jiggled profusely with her movement. From the look of her gown, Courtney had acquired a prominent tummy bulge and her waist was evidently thicker. 

Courtney licked her fingers as she spoke, “I never thought you’d visit me, are you hungry?” 

Sonia looked over the bedroom, “Ah no, not really.” 

The room with the same colored walls and carpeting was monotonous at best. A bed, a dresser and nightstand with lamp and large screen TV. A lone chair in the corner, Sonia pulled it over and took a seat. 

“You’re okay, right?”, Sonia asked with concern. 

Courtney picked up a chicken thigh, “I’ve never been better.” 

Using the remote, Courtney silenced the TV, she had been watching an episode of Green Acres. Courtney began gnawing noisily on the chicken thigh, crumbs flaking unto her gown and blanket, “How’s Miss Taragata?” 

Sonia eased back in her chair, needing to concentrate over that vaguely familiar name, “Miss Taragata? Oh, you mean Lucy.” 

Courtney paused from nibbling, “Yeah, Lucinda.” 

There was something different about Courtney’s voice. It sounded more simplistic, less refined, almost passive. Sonia leaned over and gently squeezed Courtney’s thigh as she told her, “Lucy is well, she’s looking after things while I’m away.” 

Though covered by a blanket, Sonia could tell that Courtney’s thighs had enlarged and were quite pulpy in texture. Courtney deeply sighed and while picking on the bones, acknowledged, “The way I treated Lucinda was so awful. I was um, very unpleasant. I’d like to apologize.” 

“I left my cell phone in my purse, it’s in that other room where I spruced myself up before seeing you. I promise I’ll arrange a meeting for you as soon as we get back home.” 

Jenny interrupted the discourse, “Courtney, I noticed you finished your shake, would you care for another?” 

Courtney hummed with a wide smile, “Thank you, please.” 

Jenny leaned over and mildly patted Courtney’s plump belly, “Anything for my favorite client!” 

Sonia took another look at Courtney. The weight she put on didn’t exactly hinder her beauty, she was still a gorgeous young lady. But distress rocked Sonia's boat, what if Courtney became a blimp like those females she had seen in the hall? 

Courtney’s ample figure at the moment was still reasonably acceptable in their extravagant social community but what if she became fatter? Having a daughter who was a little bit on the chubby side was one thing, having an undeniably overweight daughter was a territory she no longer wished to dwell. 

Sonia thought of the jeers and ridicule. Lucy was correct, she’d be too ashamed to associate with Courtney in public. Sonia began to sweat. Maybe this wasn’t a good idea, maybe there were other alternatives for dealing with Courtney stealing her thunder? 

(Continued on next page of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2009)

Jenny’s cheerful voice snapped Sonia out of her inner thoughts, “I’ll bring you a milkshake as well!” 

Sonia squinted at Jenny, her vision was becoming blurry, “I never touch them, thanks anyway.” 

Jenny briskly headed for the door, “I’ll bring you one anyway, in case you change your mind.” 

Courtney started on another sample of chicken, chirping out loud, “The milkshakes are very good mom, you should try one, I never have my fill!” 

Sonia nodded, “Thanks honey, what do you think about coming home with me, today?” 

Courtney tranquilly replied as she chewed, “Sure mom but you have to clear it with Dr. Holstein first. I just started some kind of program where I’m taught stuff; she might want me to finish.” 

Besides afflicted with lightheadedness, Sonia was starting to feel drowsy, “I’ll speak to Dr. Holstein, you’re leaving with me today.” 

Courtney proceeded to wipe the grease off her fingers, using first her gown and then the blanket, “It’ll be sure nice to leave here and get home.” 

Sonia sighed before correcting her daughter’s sloppy behavior, “Courtney, you know better than that.” 

Courtney shrugged her shoulders, “Nah, it’s no big deal.” 

Courtney reached for the whopping bowl of pudding on the side of her food tray. Courtney gobbled up a spoonful, noticing her mom’s tired appearance, she courteously asked, “You feel okay? Maybe you should eat something?” 

Sonia lifted an eyebrow, “Maybe? I haven’t eaten anything since……..” 

Sonia changed the topic in mid sentence, “…..I went back to that dumpy diner where we had lunch.” 

A mouthful of pudding prevented Courtney from speaking, thus she nodded. Sonia was starting to have a difficult time gathering her thoughts, she was becoming overwhelmingly fatigued. “I met a young man…..Jeb’s his name. Told me to tell you hello….I’d say he’s smitten with you.” 

Courtney tilted her head and blushed, a long purr indicating her humbled heart, “Aw, that’s so sweet.” 

Sonia nodded, “He mentioned you stopping by to see him.” 

Courtney pressed her head against the pillow and whirled the spoon through the air, “That’s too cool, I've been thinking about him too!” 

Plopping another spoonful into her mouth, Courtney requested with a giggle, “Can we stop by on our way home? Please?” 

Sonia yawned, “Um, I'm not completely sure?” 

Courtney slurped up another spoonful of pudding, her eyes sparkling with exhilaration, “I don’t know Jeb very well but well enough to see that he ain’t like the other guys I know.” 

Courtney distributed another spoonful of pudding between her lips, her voice taking on a shade of realism, “Max Dent and all those other guys, all I was to them was a trophy chick or a good time. Now, yes, I know Jeb isn’t as fine looking or rich as those guys but I sense his heart is in the right place.” 

Sonia couldn’t appreciate her daughter speaking in an inept manner but she did value her candor. Courtney pulled the spoon away from her mouth, her brow wrinkling as she admitted, “Right about now, I’m a little too fat for them guys anyway, they wouldn’t give me the time of day. Such a stupid reason to be with a guy, looks and money.” 

Sonia’s posture weakened, “Maybe you can shed a few pounds when you get home?” 

Courtney used the spoon to scratch her cheek, “I’m not meant to be skinny, mom. And there’s another girl here, her boy friend never minded her weight but she wouldn’t believe him. Now she’s content and he’s ecstatic even though she’s sixty pounds bigger. They’re getting married next Spring. We need to accept who we really are to be happy.” 

“Honey, what kind of men, not to mention employers, want a fat person?” I know if it weren’t for my looks &#8216;d not be where I am today.”

“I believed that too &#8211; but you know about Jeb already. He snuck me two pieces of cake at the diner, so he must like women big. You’ve said as much.. And as for work they have a placement center here that gets big women jobs according to ability, not appearances. . Oh mom, I’m so thankful you finally stopped trying to control me and let me become myself!”

Her mother was stunned. Her daughter was thanking her for what had essentially started as an act of spite. 

How was she going to handle this? Before Sonia could reply, Jenny returned with two milkshakes, one strawberry, the other chocolate. “Which one would you like, Courtney?” 

Jenny thoughtfully asked. Courtney’s ripe, soft breasts swung forward as she leaned toward Jenny, “Chocolate’s my favorite but I’ll take the strawberry one.” 

The dimples in Courtney’s cheeks corresponded with her wide smile, “Only the best for my mom!” 

Jenny handed Courtney the plastic container, “That’s extremely unselfish of you.” 

Courtney’s head wobbled from side to side and she rolled her eyes, a consequence of her inhibited temperament, compliments were a little embarrassing. Jenny motioned over to Sonia, aiming the straw at her lips, “Have a little sip, you’ll like it.” 

Sonia lifted her eyebrows and sighed. After a modest sip, Sonia maneuvered her body backward, “Courtney told me she’s in some kind of program, mind filling me in?” 

Jenny bent over, offering Sonia the straw, the elder female engaging in an even longer sip. Jenny regained her stance and with unconditional authority she told Sonia, “Yes, that’s right. It’s a hands on experience, two hours, twice a week. Courtney is being taught essential domestic functions. This week it’s the laundry, next week housekeeping, after that cooking.” 

Sonia veered her eyes over to Courtney. There was her daughter, the girl whom she sent to the most prestigious private high school in all of New York State, laying on her back, pouring the milkshake into her mouth. 

Sonia returned her attention to Jenny, “I really don’t think so. We’re leaving.” 

Jenny’s double chin expanded as she lowered her head, “How is it leaving possible? Don’t you feel light headed and exhausted?” 

Sonia expelled a loud sigh, “How would you know that?” 

Jenny smirked as she placed the plastic container into Sonia’s hand, and then winked, “Help yourself, tasty isn’t it?” 

Sluggishly, Sonia lifted her chin but dropped her head twice as fast. Milkshakes hadn’t been a regular part of Sonia’s diet in years, not since leaving that dreary small town where she worked for minimum wage. But the shake was indeed delicious. Sonia couldn’t put her finger on it, but the smooth sweet flavor encouraged her to partake in more. Her lips embraced the straw, swallowing a much too generous mouthful, she coughed, prompting Jenny to gently massage the back of her head. 

“Easy there, girl”, Jenny amiably cautioned Sonia, “A little at a time.” 

Jenny looked over at Courtney while she continued massaging Sonia’s scalp. Courtney was back to the pudding, using her fingers in place of the spoon. Jenny walked around Sonia, advancing to Courtney’s bed where she picked up the remote and brought back the sound. Swerving her head back to Sonia, Jenny was confident she wasn’t going to leave her spot. 

“I’m going to see about a wheelchair for your mom and get a nurse, I’ll be right back”, Jenny informed Courtney. 

Courtney momentarily suspended her feeding and clumsily nodded her head. Jenny walked by Sonia on her way out of the room, playfully patting the dazed woman on the cheek, “I’ll be seeing more of you later!” 

Sonia opened her eyes, the only illumination in the dark room provided by a primitive looking nightlight on the shabby dresser. She fluttered her eyes, almost corresponding to her yawn. From what she could see, it was evident that she was back in the same room where she prepared to visit Courtney. She tried to advance upward but failed, her body feeling much too limp to try again. 

Biting her lip, she vaguely remembered visiting Courtney. What happened afterward was a blur. Sonia quietly sighed, still a little dazed but certain of one thing, she was hungry. The minutes ticked by, still alone, the weakness and dizziness consistent. At one point Sonia’s tummy gurgled loud enough for her to cringe. She would have been completely embarrassed if anyone was there to hear it. Later, Sonia could hear muffled voices from outside the room. Soon, nothing but silence and shortly thereafter she fell asleep. 

Sonia’s sleep was broken by the clamor within her room. A pair of nurses shuffling around, one of them moving a table over to Sonia’s bed, the other swabbing Sonia’s arm with an alcohol pad. She smiled at Sonia, “So you’re alert.” 

The RN introduced herself as Sandy, then injected her with the same brand of serum that was used on Courtney to manipulate her subconscious mind. 

“I reckon you must be hungry?”, Sandy winked. 

Sonia nodded. Tamara joined in on the conversation, “You’ll be fed sweetie, I guarantee you&#8216;ll be well fed. Give your hair a nice trim too.” 

Sandy folded her arms over her admirable bust, leaning next to Tamara, she chuckled, “She’s in much better shape than Courtney when she first arrived! This chick is almost skinny.” 

Sonia coldly glared at the beefy nurses. Without warning, Sandy adjusted Sonia’s pillow, together the nurses hoisted Sonia upward into a seated position. 

Sonia warbled softly, “This is ridiculous, I’m not a client.” 

Tamara whispered to Sandy which caused both females to uncontrollably giggle. 

There was a firm knock on the door, immediately following, Dr. Holstein entered, “Is she conscious?” 

Tamara took a step forward, “Yes Ma’am but the effects of the injection still need time to work.” 

Dr. Holstein ambled over to Sonia, “Are you hungry, dear?” 

Sonia elevated her chin, “You can’t do this, I’m not a client!” 

Dr. Holstein intentionally mocked Sonia, telling the nurses, “It appears she’s cranky when hungry, though I’m not surprised by her rude outburst. An acute display of poor manners due to her derisory background.” 

The solution was just starting to take effect, jumbling Sonia’s thoughts, “I never signed… another…any forms, I’m not a…a client?

Tamara pulled over the chair, within a foot of Sonia’s bed, Dr. Holstein acknowledged the nurse with a nod then sat down. 

“You have been accepted as a client due to the wellbeing and care of your daughter”, Dr. Holstein rattled off. 

Sonia attentively listened as Dr. Holstein proceeded, “We cannot just fatten Courtney and leave her to your whims. The self-absorbed and materialistic behavior that she once exhibited was a result of your own narcissistic tendencies and pretentious attitude. To successfully bring your daughter down to earth, to discreetly settle into an ordinary station of life where her obligations and desires are realistic, you also must return to your roots.” 

Sonia’s expression was a partial blend of confusion and rage, “But….I can’t go back to that….that dump where….” 

Sonia’s babbling convinced Dr. Holstein that the serum had taken effect, 

“……I’m soooo beyond dat now…I’m…I’d…um…it’s…” 

“Sonia”, Sandy interrupted, running her fingers through Sonia’s disheveled black hair, “Just listen to Dr. Holstein.” 

Dr. Holstein calmly continued, “I understand, Sonia. You have been pretending you’re something you're not. Hiding your poor self-esteem and insecurities behind an illusion, putting on airs to conceal your ineptness. Truth be told, that college education was just a ruse, you’re not really all that smart and those expensive gowns you wear are only disguising a paltry, small town hairdresser.” 

Sonia heaved a long sigh, unsure of the validity of what was said. 

“You have a fondness for cheesecake, isn’t that correct?”, Dr. Holstein cordially asked. Sonia lifted an eyebrow, her hand smoothly caressing her flat tummy, 

“Used to be….my favorite snack….” The image wasn’t exactly in focus but Sonia watched as Tamara brought a cake box over to her bed. Sonia used as much strength possible, veering toward the nurse, the blanket sliding downward, exposing her alluring breasts. 

Tamara eased the cheesecake out of the box and placed it on her lap. Sonia maladroitly grinned as Sandy eased the large spoon into her sweaty fingers. Sonia delicately consumed the first spoonful but she abandoned her egocentricities with the second, slovenly shoveling the cheesecake into her mouth like an unrefined tart. 

“That’s it”, Dr. Holstein instructed Sonia, “No need to put on airs, you’re the same undisciplined gal who doesn’t follow social etiquette, content in filling your belly.” 

Tamara brought Sonia a milkshake to wash down the cheesecake. Sonia seized the straw, sloppily inhaling the shake, the excessive amount inflating her trim cheeks. Wiping her lips, Sonia noisily resumed her feeding. Dr. Holstein eased backward out of the room, noting to the nurses, “Have her showered and her hair trimmed. After her adjustment perriod, she'll have an appointment with Ms. Chen concerning job placement.” 

*Coming: Change of Venue, featuring Sonia, Courtney and Jeb*


----------



## morepushing13 (Sep 2, 2009)

wonderful...each piece continues to get better and better...I cannot wait for the next installment, please please continue as soon as you can!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Morepushing, Thank you for you kudos, I'm delighted your enjoying the story.


----------



## Observer (Sep 7, 2009)

*PART FOUR: CHANGE OF VENUE: A YEAR OR SO LATER…… *

It was an ordinary Friday afternoon in Elkhorn Nebraska, a year or so after Sonia’s departure from the Spa. She’d sent her former employer a letter of resignation, citing the need to be with her daughter and fatigue with the stress of the city. She even collected a modest six figure severance package by surrendering rights to a share of a non-qualified profit sharing plan that she’d paid into. It was adequate to buy a house for Courtney and herself with an acre of land and have some cash in the bank. . 

Now Sonia resided with her daughter in Elkhorn, light years away from the lifestyle of the big city. Mrs. Chen had done her job and found her a position suited to her manual skills.
A sparse group of customers was lunching at Marge’s Grill, the regulars seated at the counter. Sonia was now included in the pack. Sipping her Pepsi and making small talk, the unrefined warble of her voice exemplified her insignificant status. 

Since leaving the spa, Sonia had transformed in personality and appearance, beyond the natural order of her backward community upbringing. One subdued small town was no different than another. Sonia fit right in at Elkhorn. Her black hair was set in a short, gaudy style with streaks of blond, adding a distinct circular shape to her face. 

Looking closer to her rightful age, Sonia’s facial appearance was still attractive but to a lesser degree. Her cheeks now much fuller and with a very noticeable second chin, Sonia tried to conceal her age with a wide assortment of cosmetics, a dab away from looking completely tacky. 

Her once artificially athletic form was history, resembling a woman who was never slim nor ever considered counting calories. Sonia’s upper arms, though only a tad larger, were ridiculously flabby and her bust size had increased but lacked the uniform firmness that had been her pride. Undeniably soft in texture, her swollen DD melons spread in width while comfortably resting over her bulbous potbelly. A thick roll of flab was wrapped around Sonia’s chunky waist and her broad hips established her figure as positively pear shaped. Sonia’s derriere was profoundly bloated, stretching outward then dropping over her exceedingly husky thighs. 

Her attire that afternoon was recently bought at a flea market. Sonia’s sleeveless green and red striped T-shirt revealed a little too much of her well endowed cleavage while the red with orange flowery design spandex slacks contoured to the roundness of her plump belly. Furthermore, the elastic material produced a squishy curvature to Sonia’s swollen behind and the redundantly fat quality of her thighs. Sonia’s weight had advanced to 188-pounds but her sloppy attire made her appear somewhat heavier. 

Sonia gobbled up the remaining portion of her grilled cheese sandwich while her newest best friend, Cindy, babbled away about their plans for the evening. Like any Friday night, they would hook up at Marge’s for a modest meal along with their other friends and then bar hop until sunrise. The posh nightclubs were certainly out of Sonia’s league, back to the rumpled, obnoxious Honky Tonks she frequented fresh out of high school. 
Sonia’s arm slightly wiggled as she lifted the glass of cola to her lips, “Yeah Cindy, this has been a wretched week, I’m all for some fun.” 

Along side of them was another friend, Ivy Poole, a thick bodied brunette who was the youngest member of their clique. Nearly thirty, Ivy celebrated her plus size figure in a tank top and cut off shorts, she bubbly buzzed, “Going to wear my Garth Brook’s T-shirt and jeans, what about you gals?” 

Cindy pushed backed her bangs, humming to the tune of, “Going to burrow this smart looking top from my daughter and probably dark slacks.” 

Sonia’s head teetered while nibbling on an onion ring, “I’ll have to call Corry, make sure she does the laundry, I have nothing to wear.” 

Courtney was now referred to as Corry now, why bother using her proper name? Corry held a more causal ring. The tubby girl was an adequate laundress and housekeeper, but was more involved with her beau Jeb than being motivated to pursue a career or do chores without being pushed. 

“Don’t bother, Ms. Cranston”, a male voice shouted out. It was Jeb packing away take out in a large brown paper bag. 

Sonia looked over to Jeb, he affably stated with a broad smile, “I’m going to bring her breakfast, I’ll let her know.” 

Breakfast? It was already thirty minutes after one but then again, Corry habitually slept until noon. Cindy leaned into Sonia, “She found any work yet?” 

Wrinkles formed in Sonia’s brow and her plump second chin stretched along her jaw line, “Nope, she’s a little confounded on what to do since her modeling career ain’t in the cards.” 

Ivy adjusted her snug shorts to give her potbelly a little breathing room, “Gosling’s market is looking for a check out girl, why not have her apply.” 

Sonia lifted her ample booty off the stool, “I’ll suggest it but right now, I've got to get back to work.” 

Sonia was employed at the only beauty salon in town. A dismal establishment compared to the pricy salons she once patronized but it was just like the place she once worked at in that backward community where she grew up. The wage wasn’t much, the bare minimum but the tips were solid. 

Sonia grabbed her gaudy pink plastic purse, bidding her friends a nice afternoon and leaving four singles and some change for Marge. Marge nodded, “See ya later, Sonia.” 

Sonia gestured with a jovial smile and strutted by a pair of truckers who lapped up her appearance with bold eyes. Sonia did enjoy getting noticed, purposely flaunting her big breasts as she neared their table. Presenting them with a flirty wink, she softly giggled, “You guys have a nice day too!” 

The salon was located down the block and as Sonia approached the establishment, she noticed a tan colored delivery van parked in front. She spun around and checked out her appearance in the window of the hardware store. Sonia dug into her purse and withdrew her comb. Upon sprucing her outrageous locks, she adjusted her tattered T-shirt, adding lift too her heavy knockers. 

Sonia took a step back, glimpsing over her entire package, she frowned at the sight of her inflated tummy. Her squishy potbelly wiggled as she heaved up her slacks, if anything it caused her swollen tummy to protrude all the more further. She tugged on her T-shirt, covering the bulge but entirely in vain. All those empty calories from late night carousing had taken effect, leaving Sonia out of condition and particularly portly. From the glass, Sonia noticed the muscular man walking toward his truck and she swaggered on over with a pronounced jiggle in her stride. 

“Hey Cal!”, she rowdily yelled out. Calvin Whims was one of the many guys Sonia kept time with and one of her favorites. Tall and roguishly handsome, Calvin was a decent ten years younger than Sonia but what did he care? She was just a side dish too him. Calvin leaned with his back to the truck, letting Sonia walk over to him. 

“Gonna be around later tonight?” Sonia purred. 

Calvin nodded with a wily smirk, “Yeah, what’s up?” 

Sonia stopped within inches of the tall deliveryman, “The girls and me are going bar hopping.” Sonia intentionally manipulated her stance to provide Calvin with a better view of her breasts, her lips curving into a scheming smile as she winked. 

Calvin squinted, “Gretchen’s off at the county fair with her friends, so what the heck?” 

Gretchen might have been Calvin’s main squeeze but cheating on her was common practice. Sonia smoothly leaned into Calvin, her soft breasts converging with his chest. His fingers sank into the cushy layer of flab that encased her waist and they shared a short kiss. 

“You know”, Calvin determinedly told Sonia, “Thing is, I’m uncomfortable crashing at your place.” 

Sonia&#8216;s finger tip&#8216;s gently traced his jaw, “Is it because of Corry?” 

Calvin’s hands slid onto her hips, “Yeah. She rarely leaves the house and is up all night.” 

Sonia tilted her head, “Don’t I know it? I’ll tell ya what, Marge has a small guest house on her property, nothing more than a shack but we could spend the night there?” 

Calvin chuckled as Sonia laid her hands over his shoulders and seductively brushed her large knockers against him. Bubbly in candor and in voice, Sonia suggested, “I’ll make it worth your while and bring the beer.” 

Calvin planted his hands over Sonia’s plump rump, “Now you’re talking babe, at least your fat daughter won’t be around to bother us!” 

The deal was finalized with a long kiss. Sonia’s desire was at long last realized, Corry was no longer stealing her thunder. After a brief moment of what could be better described as second rate foreplay, Calvin hit the road and Sonia walked into the unassuming shop where she toiled. 

“You’re ten minutes late”, Mrs. Agar, the stern owner of the shop was quick to point out. Sonia’s once authoritative role had been reduced to that of a simple hair stylist. She was an employee now, committed to following orders and being pushed around. 

Sonia shrugged her shoulders, “I’m sorry, I’ll try to watch my lunch breaks.” 

Mrs. Agar approached Sonia, “Yeah, well Mrs. McHugh will be here shortly, in the meantime, put away the stock and sweep out the backroom.” 

Sonia clumsily wandered by Mrs. Agar, failing to make eye contact, “Right away.” 

Mrs. Agar whirled around, “Try to dress a little more respectable while you’re at it. Really, you haven’t a clue about fashion.” 

Sonia shuffled by the full length mirror, glimpsing over her reflection with an imprecise smile, “Yes ma’am. I suppose you&#8216;re right.”


----------



## Observer (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeb walked up the stony path toward the ranch style home where Corry dwelled with her mother. Basically yellow in color with brown trim, it was identical to every other home in this low income community. Weeds ran rampant among the minuscule patches of grass and the wild bushes were in need of a good trimming. Jeb anxiously opened the creaky screen door and knocked on the inner door that was almost bereft of paint. 

Doors open! a chirpy feminine voice invited Jeb in. Juggling the paper bag against his belly, Jeb seized the door knob and with a dynamic push, opened the door and shuffled in. The living room was modest in size, a battered throw rug on the floor, the furniture tattered and well used. 

Corry was sprawled over the sofa, watching an episode of The Nanny. Jeb causally glided over to Corry who lowered the volume with the remote. An exuberant smile blossomed over her chubby face, Whatd ya bring me? 

Jeb lowered the bag unto the embarrassing cheap coffee table, A variety babe, some of your favorites. 

Corry sluggishly pulled her overweight body upward, her smile matching the twinkle in her eyes. 

Sweetie, youre the best! Corry bubbly chimed. 

Jeb proudly grinned as Corry removed the food out of the bag. He had done his girl right. Corry was very much his girl, ever since leaving the spa and taking root in this poor farming community. Corrys chocolate brown hair was much longer now, spiraling down her back, the bangs brushed to the side. Her cute face was categorically round with chipmunk cheeks and plump, rubbery double chin that created the impression of docile young lady with a hearty appetite. 

Still clad in her sleep attire, a conventional white T-shirt and second hand teal colored pajama bottoms. Corry seized a donut and snapped off half of it with her teeth, chewing while she pulled out the rest of the menu. Corry had significantly changed in appearance since leaving the spa. 

Over the year of being Jebs girl Courtney had slowly transformed beyond the domestic skills acquired at the spa. Initially she had remained a lazy, ambitionless young lady who now ate whatever she wanted. Up all night, watching TV, rarely leaving the house unless chaperoned by Jeb had been her pattern. Unlike Sonia whose weight had somewhat reached its peak after leaving the spa, Corrys weight had steadily increased. 

This was obviously due to her sedentary lifestyle and overeating. Corrys fat upper arms owned a cushy texture and her bra free breasts had considerably advanced in size, spreading in width and laying over her corpulent, circular shaped belly. Her T-shirt had a squeezed into appearance, the material stretching over her hefty cleavage while contouring to the absolute fullness of her swollen belly. A gap between garments exposed the blubbery bulge adjacent to her navel region, along with a thick roll that laid over her hips. 

Corrys chunky waist prospered in flab and was just about as spacious as her broad hips while her humongous bubble butt sprang outward, surging over her tremendously heavy thighs. There was a doughy composition too Corrys body, aided by the definite roundness of her figure, bestowing the butterball appearance of a young lady who in truth had been battling against nature. 

Her focus increasingly had come to be on Jeb, who didnt mind her size at all. If anything he seemed to encourage it. But he also inspired her to take an interest in things that hadnt been her focus. Things like cable channels that werent just mind candy and using the Internet to research things. In spite of what everyone might have thought Corry now had some hobbies  crocheting and civic affairs for two. These had come together to get her involved in helping the local Ladys Aid group twice a week. 

The fact was that Corry Cranston was never meant to be thin in the first place. Her habitual overindulging had increased her weight to well above the 250-pound mark but Jeb didnt care. He smiled as Corry removed a couple more donuts, then pulled out a box of fried chicken with fries. 

Excellent!, she fluttered her eyes at Jeb. 

Jeb planted his hand over Corrys spongy, roll coated waist, Happy? 

Corrys head bobbled and a red hue touched her chubby cheeks, Yeahthanks. 

She sailed her big behind back unto the couch, her beefy thighs sliding together while making herself comfortable. Corry pushed away her rumpled hair and leisurely began consuming her breakfast. 

Still warm, a pleasant smile flourished over her face. 

Jeb brought his hands to his hips, By the way, your mother said something about doing the laundry? 

Corry paused to swallow, Yeah, I started that this morning  theres a load in the dryer and another waiting in the washer. 

Jeb bent over and snatched a fry, humorously bringing it to her lips before eating it himself. He was happy to see that she was doing better at being responsible and offered to help Ill take care of that for you. 

Corry eased backward, the box teetering on her belly, 

Why thanks baby, she exclaimed. Mind bringing me a cola while youre at it? 

Jeb responded with a loyal, Sure. 

Corry continued nibbling on the chicken, randomly squeezing a few fries into her mouth. The meal wasnt on the same level as Delmonicos but Corry could care less. It was delicious and she was hungry. A few minutes later, Jeb returned to the living room, OK  second dryer load is in and heres your cola, anything else? 

Corry wiped her greasy fingers off her plump saddle bags, seizing the cola; she took a generous swig, and then burped. Jeb gestured over to the kitchen, What about your trash?

Already hauled out to the dumpster. No need to have mom on my butt about it. In fact Im wondering if I shouldnt get on with preparing supper? Would you mind going out and getting some chicken parts and frozen green beans from the freezer?

Not at all, he replied, knowing that cooking was another skill his Corry was developing. The Food Channel was one of her inspirations. It was good to see her beginning to structure her life more, for Jeb had plans for their future. . 

Corry shoved her body forward, placing the glass on the coffee table as the chicken box slipped off her belly unto the couch. Courtney turned the box over and resumed her feeding, Corrys nibbling picked up pace, devouring one piece after another. 

Once Jeb returned, Corry had finished the chicken and was working on the fries. He chivalrously handed her a paper napkin in which she wiped her lips, followed by the bottle of cola to quench her thirst. 

Corrys double chin inflated as she submissively tilted her head and smiled, Aw thanks, youre such a man. 

The glistening sparkle of her eyes manufactured an overwhelming sensation of shyness, in which Jeb actually blushed, Aint no big deal, Corry. Its my pleasure. 

Going to be over tonight? Corry asked while bringing a fry to her luscious full lips. 

Jeb dipped his head, nervously scratching the back of his neck, I would like too, if its okay? 

Corry gestured for him to come closer, Jeb followed through and she paused long enough to favor him with a kiss. 

Thats what they call, coming attractions, Corry hummed, thrusting out her belly so that Jeb could massage it. Jeb placed his hands on the sides of her excessively large, soft belly, his fingers absorbed into the fatty tissue. 

Corry peeped a strong giggle, adding with conviction, Moms going out with her friends and she aint got work tomorrow! 

Jeb slid down next to Corry, rubbing her belly in a circler motion. Corry twisted as much of her body as possible toward Jeb, She wont be back until, like sun up. 

Conscientiously rubbing Corrys belly, Jebs hand skimmed against her breast, she gently seized control of his hand and pulled it over her bust. Jeb cupped her breast and delicately caressed her nipple with his thumb while his other hand remained intact, massaging the pulpy surface of her belly. 

How long you got? Courtney questioned. 

Not very long, he replied. , Im on my lunch break, have to get back to the diner in about 15 minutes. 

Courtney pushed back her hair, then brought her body closer to his, their lips locking together as Jeb steadily massaged her breasts. Halting briefly to catch her breath, Courtney proceeded to roll over on Jeb, his hands slipping downward, her big belly meshing with his. He securely cradled her fleshy posterior, firmly squeezing her chubby butt cheeks while she guided her breasts into his face. Jeb softly nibbled on her bust, Courtney rocked her body in slow motion, giggling between sighs, Got time for me to get like, naked! 

Jeb tilted his head sideways, positioned between her hefty cleavage, You kk.kidding? 

The amorous episode continued for a few minutes longer, Jebs fingers latched onto her pulpy waist, I really have to go, sorry babe. 

Be back around, nine? Corry asked in an engaging tone. 

Jeb responded with a positive grin, You know I will. 

Jeb rolled Corry over to her side of the couch. He playfully gave her belly a tight squeeze, Need anything while Im gone? 

Corry chuckled, Chocolate cake would be cool! 

Jeb nodded, Well, for dessert, yes. What would you like me to bring you for dinner? 

Corry gobbled up the few remaining fries as her doughy second chin expanded while in thought, finally chuckling, Surprise me! 

Jeb leaned over and presented Corry with an affectionate kiss. Sashaying upward, Jeb adjusted his T-shirt, Ill see you later, babe. 

Corry contently folded her hands over her belly, Oh, before I forget, think we can go shopping tomorrow? 

Jeb scratched his cheek, Sure, what do you need? 

Corry bit her lip, dimples forming in her apple cheeks as she humbly grinned, Im having a hard a time with my clothes and with your sisters cook out next week, I dont have a thing to wear. 

Jeb brought his hands to his hips, his eyes advancing upward from her extremely thick thighs until reaching her sweet, round face, Nothing fits? How much weight have you put on? 

Corry laughed so hard, her belly quivered, Honestly? I really dont know? But ah, a lot of my clothes dont fit and the ones the do, are so totally tight it aint funny! But I know you like it, so its no matter. 

Jeb held no qualms in footing the bill for Corrys attire, he caringly agreed, Sure babe, we can take a drive out to the Woods Creak shopping center, make a day of it. 

Corry scrunched her nose, Not the mall, okay? Since I got fat, I feel a tinge awkward now about the mall. 

You shouldnt, Jeb courteously begged to differ, Youre just as beautiful now as when I first met you. 

Corrys hands roamed over her huge belly, I appreciate your kindness but heck, Im a different person now. I used to spend big bucks on the latest fashions but now, whats the point? Theyre too expensive and not my style anyway. 

Corry giggled as she shook her belly, And my size isnt compatible either! 

Jeb glimpsed over at the clock, Sure, whatever you wish. 

Corrys pudgy fingers slithered through her long hair, Have to go? 

Jeb nodded. 

Mind bringing me another cola before you trail out? Corry politely asked. 

Jeb was Johnny on the spot and filled the request. Corry eased into the cushions and turned the television back on. What if we took in one of those flea markets my mom shops at? 

Jeb was back with the cola, Youre kidding? Used clothing? Ill take you to Douglass Department store, they have sweats and everything else you can think of. 

Corry retrieved the cola from Jebs grip, Aint they expensive? 

Jeb sighed, I can manage. Think you can manage finishing the laundry? 

Corry rifled back a hearty swig then wiped her lips off her arm, Yeah, after the newscast. Hey, did you know the President cant propose legislation directly to Congress? He has to get an elected representative in the Senate or housed to sponsor it. 

You are getting to be so informed babe, where did you learn that? Jeb marveled. Corry these days was beginning to think and become informed. A month before shed even gotten a library card.

Watching the political guys on the cable channels. Its Congress that really makes or breaks the country  but most people shift the blame or give the credit to the President.

Jeb bent over and reached for her face. Delicately cupping her puffy cheek, Jeb tenderly committed his devotion with a parting kiss. 

I really have to run back to work, he softy stated. You keep me informed and up to date, alright? 

Corry eased backward, her heavy body sinking into the cushions. 

Will do. See ya later, and thanks for breakfast, she winked. 

As Jeb hightailed it out of her home, Corry resumed watching the news anchors, caressing her enormously swollen belly, smiling in complete bliss as she thought of Jeb. Corry had acquired exactly what she wanted; a worthwhile man who provided her with the lifestyle she desired. But with it she was developing a domesticity and breadth of interests that her mom Sonia had never known. 

What Corry didnt know was that Jebs appreciation of her maturing tied in to his plans for them both. He had some money from the sale of his parents place after their death plus hed been saving nearly half his income for three years. Now he was ready to buy the local service station from the owner who wanted to retire in six months. It came with a modest cottage and he figured it would be a nice place for he and Corry to settle down in. 

= = = = = =

Back in New York the stout vice president sipped her Bloody Mary as she spoke on the phone with Mrs. Chen in Nebraska. Shed been on the job for two years and her people regularly exceeded some of the most ambitious performance targets in the industry. . . 

Her success was due to two factors  The first was her reputation for recruiting competent personnel with a work ethic focus on their jobs. They made themselves indispensible on merit but there was a twist. They also didn't play the game of trying to nail other womens husbands in bed. That was a game for chicks with looks from a peroxide bottle and a makeup kit and Lucys people didnt even pretend to play in the league.. Her staff looked downright stout as she was herself, but they were competent beyond question. 

I know how to do the job  just give me six months and you be the judge if Im not among the best youve seen, was a frequent refrain heard from the interns she took on. And they had indeed proven themselves. Once an intern herself, Lucy knew the secret of why.

Having a private bar in your office was a perk Sonia had gotten approved during in her tenure. Now that Lucy occupied her former superiors executive suite Lucy enjoyed an occasional afternoon libation

I appreciate the last two interns you referred, she told Dr Holsteins Placement Director as she took a sip, Theyre as usual competent, punctual, really work so that no one can call the lazy or stereotype them for their size . . . yes. I know its because they have gone through the same curriculum you used for me.  By the way, how are the Cranstons?  Good. They are hopefully happier. Too bad they werent really urban types. All they were doing here was distracting men and breaking hearts. Tell Dr Holstein I really appreciate what shes done to open doors for us genuine BBWs.

FINIS


----------



## morepushing13 (Sep 7, 2009)

very good, it was nice short story


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello Morepushing13, I'm delighted you enjoyed the story and thank you for the feed back.


----------



## Observer (Sep 20, 2009)

Short?

Surely you jest my dear sir - 114 pages! But thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## hamster80 (Jan 19, 2010)

Brilliant story I must say and very close to my best fantasy. Good work Observer!


----------



## cohen (Nov 27, 2012)

SWG my ass... also a huge waste of time... blah blah fucking blah and when courtney is at 160 lbs she's under a fucking blanket the whole time... like that's too skinny to be seen... size acceptance works both ways, you dont have to be 800 lbs to be beautiful


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Cohen, I sincerely appreciate the feed back, however, I believe you could have expressed yourself much more appropriately.

The Spa was originally written as a straight out revenge weight gain story, the version posted on Dimensions was nicely tweaked by Observer who wrote the additional conclusion as well as editing bits and pieces. 

If the story was all that boring, you have stopped reading it and searched for something much more entertaining to read.

Not everyone will enjoy what I write, though it pleases me that you loathed the story so much that it compelled you to comment. 

Cheers, Matt


----------

